# TERA ONLINE



## ApolloJusticeAC

10/10 -emi's gaming thingy

let's talk about TERA ONLINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! it is one of my first mmorpgs, (i think?)




Spoiler: My Character [IN MY COSTUME THAT I WISH I HAVE :(



it's weird i know


----------



## Llust

oh my god i loved tera online <3 had to remove it from my pc after a few months of playing though - it was slowing down my browsers & other games and was just taking up too much space in general. it sucks since i want a perfect game i.e. tera online yet i have a crappy computer


----------



## Albuns

Ah, I used TERA~
It took up the majority of my summer. But after that, I sorta got bored and left. xD
I mained a popori archer up to lv57 or so.


----------



## Jill

I liked tera but the customization was lackluster, because I had no real power over their bodies AT ALL. The elf breasts were way too big so I ended up playing an Elin. On top of that I found that game way too easy. My boyfriend and I Duo-d the dungeons at level with no issues. (When the game first came out it was challenging, but they made it good for the majority of people. Which is cool but dumbs it down a little. D


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

YAY PEOPLE ACTUALLY PLAY THIS GAME


----------



## himeki

I was planning to-is it that good?


----------



## pandapples

I played a ton of TERA two years ago. It sucked up my life, and eventually I had to quit. Luckily I made really good friends on there though. Would play again if I had a decent computer. I played on a laptop and it got really noisy/hot/laggy.


----------



## Joy

I was thinking about trying out. I've tried Archeage and didn't like it much..


----------



## Albuns

Joy said:


> I was thinking about trying out. I've tried Archeage and didn't like it much..



You have more control over your character in TERA. Instead of just clicking to start auto-attacking, you actually have to aim your strikes and stuff.


----------



## himeki

TERA just finished instalation on Win.10


----------



## Bunlily

_I still play Tera! Here's a few pics of my priest. :3 
If anyone plays on the Tempest Reach server, feel free to add me. IGN is Tacobelle <3

_


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> _I still play Tera! Here's a few pics of my priest. :3
> If anyone plays on the Tempest Reach server, feel free to add me. IGN is Tacobelle <3
> 
> _



Ah, sadly I played on Celestial Hills. ;u;


----------



## Bunlily

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, sadly I played on Celestial Hills. ;u;



_I have a lowbie sorcerer on CH! :3 What level is your char?_


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> _I have a lowbie sorcerer on CH! :3 What level is your char?_



Mm.. I think around lv50, it's a Popori archer midget. xD


----------



## himeki

I'm planning to start TERA tomorrow! What server?


----------



## ardrey

Ah my situation is pretty similar to most people's it seems. My laptop gets too hot running Tera and crashes occasionally, so I quit. I had a level 61 or so Gunner on Highwatch :'D I really enjoyed it though, but I feel like it got a little too overwhelming for me after 60


----------



## Albuns

ardrey said:


> Ah my situation is pretty similar to most people's it seems. My laptop gets too hot running Tera and crashes occasionally, so I quit. I had a level 61 or so Gunner on Highwatch :'D I really enjoyed it though, but I feel like it got a little too overwhelming for me after 60



Corsair's Stronghold is pretty fun and not too overwhelming.... if you don't lag yourself to death that is. xD


----------



## ardrey

Alby-Kun said:


> Corsair's Stronghold is pretty fun and not too overwhelming.... if you don't lag yourself to death that is. xD



I probably would :'D


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm planning to start TERA tomorrow! What server?



_Depends on what kind of player you are.
If you prefer PvE then Tempest Reach (is the most populated PvE server). 
However, if you're more into PvP then Mount Tyrannas (is the most populated PvP server). _


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> _Depends on what kind of player you are.
> If you prefer PvE then Tempest Reach (is the most populated PvE server).
> However, if you're more into PvP then Mount Tyrannas (is the most populated PvP server). _



Ah, then Tempest Reach is probably best for me-I hate PvP haha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

OMG found a Tera board and hoping to get more friends haha if anyone wants to add me on Tempest Reach my highest level Castanic is like 38 or so named Aikari and I made another Elin warrior recently named Sayuru I believe might have to double check feel free to add me guys, would be thrilled to pay with others : D I also keep forgetting about the buddy code ugh haha.



> oh my god i loved tera online <3 had to remove it from my pc after a few months of playing though - it was slowing down my browsers & other games and was just taking up too much space in general. it sucks since i want a perfect game i.e. tera online yet i have a crappy computer



Ah OMG had to add this, I feel you so much it's pure overheating hell since I only have an Intel Family Graphics cruddy card haha, so far not too many problems but next year I may be able to have my friends husband custom build a FANTASTIC desktop with which to play with excellent quality and work on my designing as well gonna be a LONG wait xD


----------



## ardrey

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG found a Tera board and hoping to get more friends haha if anyone wants to add me on Tempest Reach my highest level Castanic is like 38 or so named Aikari and I made another Elin warrior recently named Sayuru I believe might have to double check feel free to add me guys, would be thrilled to pay with others : D I also keep forgetting about the buddy code ugh haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah OMG had to add this, I feel you so much it's pure overheating hell since I only have an Intel Family Graphics cruddy card haha, so far not too many problems but next year I may be able to have my friends husband custom build a FANTASTIC desktop with which to play with excellent quality and work on my designing as well gonna be a LONG wait xD



Ahhh why am I never on the same server as anyone loll


----------



## himeki

I haven't started yet, but it seemes everyone is on tempest reach? lol


----------



## Albuns

ardrey said:


> Ahhh why am I never on the same server as anyone loll



I'm wondering that to.. xD


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, then Tempest Reach is probably best for me-I hate PvP haha



_That makes two of us. xD I do enjoy a bit of pvp during CS but that's about it. ;P_


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ardrey said:


> Ahhh why am I never on the same server as anyone loll



NOOOOO MY LOVEEEE </3 lol sorry to hear it though Dx I absolutelly wanted to join TR for Kyu's sake haha amg would have loved friending you as well on there >__< awwww : ( But yeah Sayuru/Aikari for anyone on Tempest Reach feel free to send a request : D I love adding friends even made an Australian buddy and we were both new some people are so cool on there to chat with 8 )

Oh and I may have gotten on TR as I clicked Enter Server or something just to make sure 8'D

Oh and started a new Sayuru who is a Slayer : P


----------



## Bunlily

_@Kairi-Kitten - thank you for adding me! <3
Btw, if anyone would like to come say hi, i usually afk in lumbertown or cresentia by the fountain areas. ;D_


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

bunlily said:


> _@Kairi-Kitten - thank you for adding me! <3
> Btw, if anyone would like to come say hi, i usually afk in lumbertown or cresentia by the fountain areas. ;D_



You're welcome, I also need to add you on my new Archer oh geez could not handle the Reaper haha xD I feel more comfortable playing from level 1 to understand the strategy better : ) But I also need to get back to Tera hehe, I am taking a short break until I feel energetic enough to focus xD


----------



## Bunlily

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're welcome, I also need to add you on my new Archer oh geez could not handle the Reaper haha xD I feel more comfortable playing from level 1 to understand the strategy better : ) But I also need to get back to Tera hehe, I am taking a short break until I feel energetic enough to focus xD



_Hehe, i actually have an archer sitting at lvl 1 that i've been wanting to level up. Perhaps i can catch up to you in level and we can have some fun. ^-^_


----------



## Bunlily

Jill said:


> I liked tera but the customization was lackluster, because I had no real power over their bodies AT ALL. The elf breasts were way too big so I ended up playing an Elin. On top of that I found that game way too easy. My boyfriend and I Duo-d the dungeons at level with no issues. (When the game first came out it was challenging, but they made it good for the majority of people. Which is cool but dumbs it down a little. D



_I'm assuming you duo'd the lower level dungeons? Because unless you're seriously geared in end game and know the mechanics, i doubt it's duo-able. And even then.. xD But yeah, lower level dungeons are easily solo-able -- especially with a +9 avatar wep._


----------



## Albuns

I'm thinking of playing TERA again. Anyone wanna tag along or something? o:


----------



## jim

oh my gosh i don't have the right operating system to run it, and my dad's crappy windows computer was definitely not strong enough to handle running the graphics or game at a decent framerate even if i tweaked the settings. it would probably suffer trying to run a lego game, honestly.

anyway, from what i played TERA was really fun and i liked how it looked. those cute bunny girls are my favorite. i was sad i couldn't play with the friend who introduced me to it, especially after taking so long to download, but i can definitely see why people enjoy it so much!


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm thinking of playing TERA again. Anyone wanna tag along or something? o:



Yes I'm thinking of returning to the game as well. I'm not sure since I always get kind of bored and confused at around lvl 50.


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> Yes I'm thinking of returning to the game as well. I'm not sure since I always get kind of bored and confused at around lvl 50.



If you do decide to and are on the Tempest Reach server, feel free to message me in game (username: Liddolita) for help. :^)


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> If you do decide to and are on the Tempest Reach server, feel free to message me in game (username: Liddolita) for help. :^)



I've actually gotten the game to 85% and when I turned on my PC on today the download reset itself so I gave up for now. I might give it a try sometimes later. Tempest reach was my server, though! Which race & class do you play?


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> I've actually gotten the game to 85% and when I turned on my PC on today the download reset itself so I gave up for now. I might give it a try sometimes later. Tempest reach was my server, though! Which race & class do you play?



Awhh ^0^ Okays! Well now is actually a good time to be coming back since there's a new class releasing which means they'll be shelling out freebies and such. :^) There's also a free mount that can be earned for a limited time during the Brawler event. I main priest but i have other chars that might be around your level so just let me know. xD


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> Awhh ^0^ Okays! Well now is actually a good time to be coming back since there's a new class releasing which means they'll be shelling out freebies and such. :^) There's also a free mount that can be earned for a limited time during the Brawler event. I main priest but i have other chars that might be around your level so just let me know. xD



Ah thanks for telling me. Downloading the game at the moment and I'm so excited now. I'm going to make a new character since I deleted my old one when I left. Not sure which class I should pick, I used to play a Mystic and I loved it but it's a bother to level since it does 0 damage. But still I don't like to play as a DPS very much because I don't feel as if I'm contributing in any way.


----------



## himeki

i might play but i need to make a character ;-; what server are yall on


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> i might play but i need to make a character ;-; what server are yall on



I need to make a character as well! We could play together! O-or I can leave you alone. :< 
Most people seem to be playing on Tempest Reach.~


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I need to make a character as well! We could play together. Most people seem to be playing on Tempest Reach.



Sure, that could be fun! ^o^


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Sure, that could be fun! ^o^



I just started downloading it about an hour ago so I won't be seeing it today. :v


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I just started downloading it about an hour ago so I won't be seeing it today. :v



I left mine running this morning when I went out hehe


----------



## Squidward

poop


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I just started downloading it about an hour ago so I won't be seeing it today. :v



I left mine running this morning when I went out hehe


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> I left mine running this morning when I went out hehe



I'm going to leave mine overnight so it should be done by tomorrow. Did you download the game via Steam or?


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> Ah thanks for telling me. Downloading the game at the moment and I'm so excited now. I'm going to make a new character since I deleted my old one when I left. Not sure which class I should pick, I used to play a Mystic and I loved it but it's a bother to level since it does 0 damage. But still I don't like to play as a DPS very much because I don't feel as if I'm contributing in any way.



I could make a slayer and start over with you if you'd like? It's the only class i haven't tried yet. xD Mystics are fun and can solo level easily because of their thralls. I ran dungeons with mine from 20-60 to get used to healing others and such but when i did quest from 1-20 and 60-65 i didn't have any issues at all with damage and completing quests. ^-^ 

Also, if you're making a new character if you use my buddy up code, you'll get a free candy spinner pet, free gold, 100% xp boost for 30 days, +12 enchantment scroll, and lots of other goodies as you level. You can check out the buddy up details here and this is my info/code:

My character: Liddolita
Liddolita's Server: Tempest Reach
BuddyUp Code: Liddolita#0500


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> I could make a slayer and start over with you if you'd like? It's the only class i haven't tried yet. xD Mystics are fun and can solo level easily because of their thralls. I ran dungeons with mine from 20-60 to get used to healing others and such but when i did quest from 1-20 and 60-65 i didn't have any issues at all with damage and completing quests. ^-^
> 
> Also, if you're making a new character if you use my buddy up code, you'll get a free candy spinner pet, free gold, 100% xp boost for 30 days, +12 enchantment scroll, and lots of other goodies as you level. You can check out the buddy up details here and this is my info/code:
> 
> My character: Liddolita
> Liddolita's Server: Tempest Reach
> BuddyUp Code: Liddolita#0500



Amazing, thank you for sharing this! This seems like a really cool feature other games should have. I guess I'll make an Elin Mystic or maaaybe a priest. If you want to play a slayer do it but don't do it just because! I don't want to pressure anyone. c:


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I'm going to leave mine overnight so it should be done by tomorrow. Did you download the game via Steam or?



Nope, it came from the website owo


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> Amazing, thank you for sharing this! This seems like a really cool feature other games should have. I guess I'll make an Elin Mystic or maaaybe a priest. If you want to play a slayer do it but don't do it just because! I don't want to pressure anyone. c:



I've been wanting to try it out for awhile and i don't have anything else better to do until the patch hits on Tuesday so no worries.  I don't mind at all! Btw are you playing it from Steam? I'm always looking for people to add on there if so. ^-^


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> I've been wanting to try it out for awhile and i don't have anything else better to do until the patch hits on Tuesday so no worries.  I don't mind at all! Btw are you playing it from Steam? I'm always looking for people to add on there if so. ^-^



Yes! It's on my profile.


----------



## himeki

Yay! My charrie is done! OuO I'm Keit on the Tempest Reach server!


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Yay! My charrie is done! OuO I'm Keit on the Tempest Reach server!



Post a picture if you can!~


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Post a picture if you can!~



Sure, Will do! c: Her outfit is the default one at the moment hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -

>u<


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Sure, Will do! c: Her outfit is the default one at the moment hehe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> >u<
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omg she is so cute! Now I can't wait to make mine... ; v ;


----------



## himeki

Thanks! Does anyone have a BuddyUp code?


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Thanks! Does anyone have a BuddyUp code?





bunlily said:


> My character: Liddolita
> Liddolita's Server: Tempest Reach
> BuddyUp Code: Liddolita#0500



Bunlily posted hers


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Bunlily posted hers



Oh cool! Do you think she will mind if I use it?


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh cool! Do you think she will mind if I use it?



I don't think she would post it if she didn't want people to use it!~


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I don't think she would post it if she didn't want people to use it!~



Oh, cool!
What server are you planning to be on?


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh, cool!
> What server are you planning to be on?



Tempest Reach (PVE)


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Tempest Reach (PVE)



Oh, awesome!

Hey, It's given me Elite stays and I haven't bought it. Is this a glitch?!?


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh, awesome!
> 
> Hey, It's given me Elite stays and I haven't bought it. Is this a glitch?!?



Really? I have no idea... But sounds amazing!


----------



## gravyplz

im only level 22 ;_;

what server are you guys on?


----------



## himeki

gravyplz said:


> im only level 22 ;_;
> 
> what server are you guys on?



I'm on Tempest Reach >u<
and im only level 8 its ok eheh


----------



## gravyplz

ohh dam im on ascention vally 

dw leveling is fast with story haha


----------



## himeki

gravyplz said:


> ohh dam im on ascention vally
> 
> dw leveling is fast with story haha



mhm heheh


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh, awesome!
> 
> Hey, It's given me Elite stays and I haven't bought it. Is this a glitch?!?



Not a glitch at all! They've given everyone 3 days of Elite as compensation for a login error during black friday.  And i don't mind who uses my buddy up code. ^-^ Feel free to message me as well if you need any sort of help or advice. <3


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> Not a glitch at all! They've given everyone 3 days of Elite as compensation for a login error during black friday.  And i don't mind who uses my buddy up code. ^-^ Feel free to message me as well if you need any sort of help or advice. <3



Ah, cool c: Thanks!


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Yes I'm thinking of returning to the game as well. I'm not sure since I always get kind of bored and confused at around lvl 50.



Neato. Not really sure if I should start playing again now or wait until Brawler is out since that'll be when my friend starts playing again. xD


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Neato. Not really sure if I should start playing again now or wait until Brawler is out since that'll be when my friend starts playing again. xD



Well uh from what I've seen Brawler is coming out really soon so you won't have to wait much!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I've never played this game before,  but a couple dufferent people have recommended it so I figured I'd give it a go. It's still downloading/patching holy poop this tskes forever  so it'll still be a while before I get to play but I was just wondering if any of you had any tips for new players?


----------



## Squidward

This is my baby "Soymilk". She's a Mystic and just lvl 2 at the moment! Add me on Tempest Reach.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> I've never played this game before,  but a couple dufferent people have recommended it so I figured I'd give it a go. It's still downloading/patching holy poop this tskes forever  so it'll still be a while before I get to play but I was just wondering if any of you had any tips for new players?



Come play with us on Tempest Reach! I just made a character lol. I don't have any tips since I'm a noob but just enjoy the game.


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> View attachment 157725
> This is my baby "Soymilk". She's a Mystic and just lvl 2 at the moment! Add me on Tempest Reach.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Come play with us on Tempest Reach! I just made a character lol. I don't have any tips since I'm a noob but just enjoy the game.



Adding you! Her hair is the same as mine! c:


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Well uh from what I've seen Brawler is coming out really soon so you won't have to wait much!



Okie doke then, thanks! c:


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Okie doke then, thanks! c:



Actually it seems to be coming in 3 days so just download the game.


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Actually it seems to be coming in 3 days so just download the game.



Aha, no worries. I still have it on my pc~
Downloading it now would've taken it a week to finish. ;w;


----------



## Squidward

Guys I have a problem - How do I logout of the launcher? I am furious, my brother logged into his account and now I can't log off...


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Guys I have a problem - How do I logout of the launcher? I am furious, my brother logged into his account and now I can't log off...



Are you using Steam or the actual game launcher?


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Are you using Steam or the actual game launcher?



Steam - he logged into it from steam but I launched the launcher separately and it asks you for your user/pass then. The thing is, I can't use WTFast without Steam and it auto logs me into his account... :C


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Steam - he logged into it from steam but I launched the launcher separately and it asks you for your user/pass then. The thing is, I can't use WTFast without Steam and it auto logs me into his account... :C



There should be a tab on the upper left corner on the Steam launcher that gives you the option to log out of it. It should the username of the person, but i't s been a while since I've launched Steam so I'm not completely sure.


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Steam - he logged into it from steam but I launched the launcher separately and it asks you for your user/pass then. The thing is, I can't use WTFast without Steam and it auto logs me into his account... :C



Hmm, I'm honestly not sure since I use the normal launcher.


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> There should be a tab on the upper left corner on the Steam launcher that gives you the option to log out of it. It should the username of the person, but i't s been a while since I've launched Steam so I'm not completely sure.



I don't need to log out of Steam since it's my Steam account! It's just that his Tera account got connected to my Steam account and ugh ; v ;


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I don't need to log out of Steam since it's my Steam account! It's just that his Tera account got connected to my Steam account and ugh ; v ;



Make a new Steam account?


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> I don't need to log out of Steam since it's my Steam account! It's just that his Tera account got connected to my Steam account and ugh ; v ;



Ah, that I'm not sure how to fix, sorry. How did he connect his Tera account to your Steam account in the first place?


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, that I'm not sure how to fix, sorry. How did he connect his Tera account to your Steam account in the first place?



It automatically happened the first time I opened Tera on Steam and we just logged in to try some classes. The thing isn't that it's connected, it just never asks you your username/password unlike when you open it via launcher itself. It logs in automatically and there is no log out button.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I'll just contact steam support! :c


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> It automatically happened the first time I opened Tera on Steam and we just logged in to try some classes. The thing isn't that it's connected, it just never asks you your username/password unlike when you open it via launcher itself. It logs in automatically and there is no log out button.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think I'll just contact steam support! :c



Aww, will you not be able to play for a while?


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> It automatically happened the first time I opened Tera on Steam and we just logged in to try some classes. The thing isn't that it's connected, it just never asks you your username/password unlike when you open it via launcher itself. It logs in automatically and there is no log out button.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think I'll just contact steam support! :c



Wait, really? I remember there being a logout button on the character selection screen. Hm... have you tried searching for answers on the TERA forums?


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Wait, really? I remember there being a logout button on the character selection screen. Hm... have you tried searching for answers on the TERA forums?



They changed everything recently I think.~


----------



## himeki

What's the outfit that you want to someday have on your character? This is mine!


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> They changed everything recently I think.~



Ya, I know they changed the display from what it was a few months ago, but I didn't think they removed anything,


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> What's the outfit that you want to someday have on your character? This is mine!
> 
> 
> Spoiler




I like that new dress so much! It reminds me of Alice in Wonderland.
This is one of the skins I'd like to have in the future. I already spent too much time dressing her up! (/‿＼✿)


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> View attachment 157804
> 
> I like that new dress so much! It reminds me of Alice in Wonderland.
> This is one of the skins I'd like to have in the future. I already spent too much time dressing her up! (/‿＼✿)



Ohhh thats really cute!!! Have you managed to get on now?


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Ohhh thats really cute!!! Have you managed to get on now?



I found another Tera launcher hidden in Steam folders, but it doesn't count as if I'm on Steam and it doesn't work with WTFast so my ping is a bit high. It's stable so it doesn't matter that much now. I'll wait for the support to answer me.


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I found another Tera launcher hidden in Steam folders, but it doesn't count as if I'm on Steam and it doesn't work with WTFast so my ping is a bit high. It's stable so it doesn't matter that much now. I'll wait for the support to answer me.



Ah, awesome!


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> I found another Tera launcher hidden in Steam folders, but it doesn't count as if I'm on Steam and it doesn't work with WTFast so my ping is a bit high. It's stable so it doesn't matter that much now. I'll wait for the support to answer me.



You can disconnect the account by following this: x
Also, make sure to use the buddy up code before you reach level 9 or else it won't let you use it anymore. D: 

Btw, Evvie? I think it was you who i spoke to in game? Anywho, i hope you resolved the memory issue! It said you weren't online when i tried to reply. ;__;


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> You can disconnect the account by following this: x
> Also, make sure to use the buddy up code before you reach level 9 or else it won't let you use it anymore. D:
> 
> Btw, Evvie? I think it was you who i spoke to in game? Anywho, i hope you resolved the memory issue! It said you weren't online when i tried to reply. ;__;



Thank you so much I am crying from happiness lol. By the way, what's your name ingame?
Also everyone check what I've got, this game is the best everyone play it!


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> Thank you so much I am crying from happiness lol. By the way, what's your name ingame?
> Also everyone check what I've got, this game is the best everyone play it!
> View attachment 157820



It's Liddolita and sooo cute! That's one of my favorite fc outfit. ^-^


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> It's Liddolita and sooo cute! That's one of my favorite fc outfit. ^-^



It's working omfg it's working!!!


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> It's working omfg it's working!!!



Hellu, mine is nearly finished updating. Mind if I ask what your name and server is? c: I'll start making my char soon enough~


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Hellu, mine is nearly finished updating. Mind if I ask what your name and server is? c: I'll start making my char soon enough~



Soymilk - Tempest Reach! Don't forget to use a BuddyUp code, but you can use it only once and on a character of lvl 9 and lower.


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Soymilk - Tempest Reach! Don't forget to use a BuddyUp code, but you can use it only once and on a character of lvl 9 and lower.



Okie, what's a buddyup code though? o:


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Okie, what's a buddyup code though? o:



You'll see it in the game. Just find someone's code on this link!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why is it forever at 0% now... ; u ;


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> You'll see it in the game. Just find someone's code on this link!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Why is it forever at 0% now... ; u ;



Thankies, Squiddy! owo
What's at 0%? o:


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> You'll see it in the game. Just find someone's code on this link!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Why is it forever at 0% now... ; u ;



Seems like everyone i've talked to that is running the game from Steam is having the memory error. I have that same error and am now in the process of reinstalling it. Don't uninstall yours though since i think this might be Steam related? 

In the meantime, i'm running it via the normal launcher from the website and it's running fine. ;v;


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Thankies, Squiddy! owo
> What's at 0%? o:



Ah the launcher is bugged but it's working. See you guys ingame!


----------



## Bunlily

Alby-Kun said:


> Thankies, Squiddy! owo
> What's at 0%? o:



Or you could use my code! ^-^
Buddyup Code: Liddolita#0500


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> Or you could use my code! ^-^



I think that would be ideal! c:


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> Or you could use my code! ^-^
> Buddyup Code: Liddolita#0500



I added you by the way. Also the code was overused when I tried using it!


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> I added you by the way. Also the code was overused when I tried using it!



Really? Hmm i'll post a new code for anyone who wants to use it.


----------



## Albuns

Hey Bunlily, are you getting stuck at 0% on your launcher?


----------



## Bunlily

Alby-Kun said:


> Hey Bunlily, are you getting stuck at 0% on your launcher?



Not on the launcher that i downloaded from the website but i am via the Steam version. ;v;
Also, new code! 

BuddyUp Code: Kupcake#4103


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> Not on the launcher that i downloaded from the website but i am via the Steam version. ;v;
> Also, new code! BuddyUp Code: Kupcake#4103



Ah, I'm using the Steam version as well. Guess it has something to do with steam then. xux
Luckily, I managed to get it working by playing it while in offline mode.


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, I'm using the Steam version as well. Guess it has something to do with steam then. xux
> Luckily, I managed to get it working by playing it while in offline mode.



Post a pic of your character when you're done!


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Post a pic of your character when you're done!



Here ya go!


Spoiler


----------



## himeki

Anyone want to play RN?


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Anyone want to play RN?



They're mostly online except for me because I crashed again.


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> They're mostly online except for me because I crashed again.



xD Did you crash right after I went offline?


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> xD Did you crash right after I went offline?



When Bunlily added me with her new berserker we were discussing timezones or something and I just crashed for no reason at all. Also for some reason my wi-fi is at 1/5 signal the whole day, I've no idea what's going on. I think I'll just try again tomorrow after some good sleep.~


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> When Bunlily added me with her new berserker we were discussing timezones or something and I just crashed for no reason at all. Also for some reason my wi-fi is at 1/5 signal the whole day, I've no idea what's going on. I think I'll just try again tomorrow after some good sleep.~



Oh, strange. o: Anyhoo, nighty night~ ouo/


----------



## Bunlily

I might be on later, got to go make dinner now. D; Should we all try and meet up tomorrow possibly at level 20 and do the first dungeon? I had fun chatting with you two earlier btw. ^0^ 

Alby, add my berserker: Tacobelle 
Anyone else is free to add it as well. ;D


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> I might be on later, got to go make dinner now. D; Should we all try and meet up tomorrow possibly at level 20 and do the first dungeon? I had fun chatting with you two earlier btw. ^0^
> 
> Alby, add my berserker: Tacobelle
> Anyone else is free to add it as well. ;D



Sounds good! ouo
xD Tacobelle~ okie doke, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## himeki

Guys, can someone help?
When I try to boot the launcher, I get the error message:





Help, please?
;-;

Also, I'm only level 12 so it depends what time tomorrow we would meet up.

@Alby-Kun I will be in a party with you, but be clear that we are not friends.


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> Guys, can someone help?
> When I try to boot the launcher, I get the error message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help, please?
> ;-;
> 
> Also, I'm only level 12 so it depends what time tomorrow we would meet up.
> 
> @Alby-Kun I will be in a party with you, but be clear that we are not friends.



That was apparent a long while ago, no worries.


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> Guys, can someone help?
> When I try to boot the launcher, I get the error message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help, please?
> ;-;



I've never seen that error before. D: And my timezone is EST but i'm usually on at random hours. xD I have many alts at different levels so i'm sure i could find something to play with everyone regardless.


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> I might be on later, got to go make dinner now. D; Should we all try and meet up tomorrow possibly at level 20 and do the first dungeon? I had fun chatting with you two earlier btw. ^0^
> 
> Alby, add my berserker: Tacobelle
> Anyone else is free to add it as well. ;D



Sure~
I'm staying at lvl 20 atm waiting for you guys and I'm aware it's probably like 4 AM where you live.


----------



## himeki

I'll be online in a bit if anyone wants to play!


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Sure~
> I'm staying at lvl 20 atm waiting for you guys and I'm aware it's probably like 4 AM where you live.



Might not be able to make it on today, mom's using the wifi and not it's stupid slow. ;u;


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> I'll be online in a bit if anyone wants to play!



Evvie did you fix your crashing problems?


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Evvie did you fix your crashing problems?



Nope, it still doesnt like the main city :/ It will play in other areas though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Thank you so much I am crying from happiness lol. By the way, what's your name ingame?
> Also everyone check what I've got, this game is the best everyone play it!
> View attachment 157820



AHHH I JUST SAW THIS HOW DO YOU GET THAT?


----------



## Bunlily

I'll be going online soon to start leveling my berserker. ^-^
My username for zerk is Tacobelle for anyone that missed that yesterday.


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> I'll be going online soon to start leveling my berserker. ^-^
> My username for zerk is Tacobelle for anyone that missed that yesterday.



Awesome! I'll add you in c:


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> I'll be going online soon to start leveling my berserker. ^-^
> My username for zerk is Tacobelle for anyone that missed that yesterday.



It said you were on Tera on Steam but I didn't see you ingame. o-o


----------



## tieza

I've always wanted to try out this game! didnt know anyone on here played it ^^ what does the buddy up code do?


----------



## Goth

I have tera online my main guy is on the roleplay server it's name is Green.Link so feel free to add me


----------



## Squidward

tieza said:


> I've always wanted to try out this game! didnt know anyone on here played it ^^ what does the buddy up code do?



It gives you amazing stuff. You can read all about it here!
Come play with us, most of us are on Tempest Reach (PvE).


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> It gives you amazing stuff. You can read all about it here!
> Come play with us, most of us are on Tempest Reach (PvE).



Are you online now? ;o;


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Are you online now? ;o;



I'll come in a sec!~


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I'll come in a sec!~



Ah, cool c: I got some weird thing that wants 3 for 500 tokens, what does it mean?


----------



## tieza

Squidward said:


> It gives you amazing stuff. You can read all about it here!
> Come play with us, most of us are on Tempest Reach (PvE).



ooh nice thanks for the link! I made a character called Nabifleur i think im on tempest reach lol


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, cool c: I got some weird thing that wants 3 for 500 tokens, what does it mean?



The 500 tokens are fashion coupons. You can use them to buy outfits/weapon skins from the fashion coupon store.


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, cool c: I got some weird thing that wants 3 for 500 tokens, what does it mean?



Evvie how much ram u got and what's your graphics card? (if you don't know how to find it google is your friend)


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Evvie how much ram u got and what's your graphics card? (if you don't know how to find it google is your friend)



3.25gb of useable RAM, and an ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT graphics card


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

This finally downloaded earlier today and I've just made a character! 

Quick question though, are the servers different based on where you are? You guys keep mentioning Tempest Reach or something like that but I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Albuns

TheCreeperHugz said:


> This finally downloaded earlier today and I've just made a character!
> 
> Quick question though, are the servers different based on where you are? You guys keep mentioning Tempest Reach or something like that but I can't seem to find it...



It should an option when it gives you the choice to select a server.


----------



## himeki

TheCreeperHugz said:


> This finally downloaded earlier today and I've just made a character!
> 
> Quick question though, are the servers different based on where you are? You guys keep mentioning Tempest Reach or something like that but I can't seem to find it...



We're pm the Tempest Reach server! You should have been able to choose it at the start ;-;


----------



## Bunlily

TheCreeperHugz said:


> This finally downloaded earlier today and I've just made a character!
> 
> Quick question though, are the servers different based on where you are? You guys keep mentioning Tempest Reach or something like that but I can't seem to find it...



If you downloaded the EU version then you won't find Tempest Reach. /: TR is a NA server. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> 3.25gb of useable RAM, and an ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT graphics card



How much ram do you have in total? And are you running on a 32 bit or 64 bit operating system?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

bunlily said:


> If you downloaded the EU version then you won't find Tempest Reach. /: TR is a NA server. D:



Aww... I didn't realise that the servers would be region based (Though I suppose that does make a lot of sense)... Does that mean there's no way for me to play with you guys without the NA version of the game?


----------



## himeki

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Aww... I didn't realise that the servers would be region based (Though I suppose that does make a lot of sense)... Does that mean there's no way for me to play with you guys without the NA version of the game?



Yes, sadly. Though, I'm in Europe and I just use the NA version c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



bunlily said:


> How much ram do you have in total? And are you running on a 32 bit or 64 bit operating system?



4GB, and I'm running on 32 bit


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

MayorEvvie said:


> Yes, sadly. Though, I'm in Europe and I just use the NA version c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 4GB, and I'm running on 32 bit



So I could get the NA version (ughhhh it takes to long to download/install...) and be able to play on the same server even though I'm still in England?


----------



## Albuns

TheCreeperHugz said:


> So I could get the NA version (ughhhh it takes to long to download/install...) and be able to play on the same server even though I'm still in England?



Yep, that should be the case.


----------



## tieza

TheCreeperHugz said:


> So I could get the NA version (ughhhh it takes to long to download/install...) and be able to play on the same server even though I'm still in England?



yeah i download the NA one and i'm in scotland so it should be fine!


----------



## Squidward

TheCreeperHugz said:


> So I could get the NA version (ughhhh it takes to long to download/install...) and be able to play on the same server even though I'm still in England?



Yeah, I'm European as well and I'm honestly having no problems playing on NA at all! Gameforge sucks so don't play there!


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> 4GB, and I'm running on 32 bit



That is your problem. ;v; Try this and then let me know if it works. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Aww... I didn't realise that the servers would be region based (Though I suppose that does make a lot of sense)... Does that mean there's no way for me to play with you guys without the NA version of the game?



Tera EU aka Gameforge is commonly referred to as Failforge. xD Most of EU plays on NA with decent enough ping. ;P Give it a try! <3


----------



## Squidward

TheCreeperHugz said:


> So I could get the NA version (ughhhh it takes to long to download/install...) and be able to play on the same server even though I'm still in England?



Ah also leave it over night so it downloads while you're not "there".


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Squidward said:


> Ah also leave it over night so it downloads while you're not "there".



Yeah, I was planning to do that. It can have all night and then several hours while I'm in college tomorrow if it really needs it, so I should hopefully be able to play with you guys tomorrow afternoon/might/whenever people are on


----------



## Squidward

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Yeah, I was planning to do that. It can have all night and then several hours while I'm in college tomorrow if it really needs it, so I should hopefully be able to play with you guys tomorrow afternoon/might/whenever people are on



Yeah it should be done with downloading by then! Just post your character name here and we'll add you.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

So apparently, after a certain point you can start playing and have the rest download in the background while you're playing, which means I'm creating a character now (And can get on the Tempest Reach server!)

The referral system in this game is called Buddy Up or something like that, right? If someone explains how, I could refer one of you guys


----------



## Squidward

TheCreeperHugz said:


> So apparently, after a certain point you can start playing and have the rest download in the background while you're playing, which means I'm creating a character now (And can get on the Tempest Reach server!)
> 
> The referral system in this game is called Buddy Up or something like that, right? If someone explains how, I could refer one of you guys



Yep! I'm not on right now but add "Tacobelle" (bunlily) and ask her for her BuddyUp. c:


----------



## himeki

TheCreeperHugz said:


> So apparently, after a certain point you can start playing and have the rest download in the background while you're playing, which means I'm creating a character now (And can get on the Tempest Reach server!)
> 
> The referral system in this game is called Buddy Up or something like that, right? If someone explains how, I could refer one of you guys



Oh, I can log on if you guys are playing!


----------



## Bunlily

TheCreeperHugz said:


> So apparently, after a certain point you can start playing and have the rest download in the background while you're playing, which means I'm creating a character now (And can get on the Tempest Reach server!)
> 
> The referral system in this game is called Buddy Up or something like that, right? If someone explains how, I could refer one of you guys



You can go here for info on the Buddy Up program and my code is Kupcake#4103 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Oh, I can log on if you guys are playing!



We're both on now if you want to come join! We don't want to out level you too much. xD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

bunlily said:


> You can go here for info on the Buddy Up program and my code is Kupcake#4103
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> We're both on now if you want to come join! We don't want to out level you too much. xD



Used your code  My character is Marcilia, an Elin mystic. I'll probably post a picture if I remember in a bit


----------



## Bunlily

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Used your code  My character is Marcilia, an Elin mystic. I'll probably post a picture if I remember in a bit



I'm off for the night but hopefully you and the others can catch up to Squid and i! We stopped at level 27 which isn't hard to get to if you're dungeon running or doing main story quest. ^-^


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> I'm off for the night but hopefully you and the others can catch up to Squid and i! We stopped at level 27 which isn't hard to get to if you're dungeon running or doing main story quest. ^-^



Phew, I was worried you guys would go higher! xD Already at 20, so it shouldn't take that long to get to there tomorrow.


----------



## himeki

Gosh, I feel so weak at level 16 now ;o;


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Gosh, I feel so weak at level 16 now ;o;



Don't worry, it goes so fast after lvl 20! Also, I'm saving zerk at lower lvls so I can play with you guys as well.


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Don't worry, it goes so fast after lvl 20! Also, I'm saving zerk at lower lvls so I can play with you guys as well.



Ah c: I'll try when I get home!


----------



## Bunlily

I'll probably be leveling a brawler tomorrow so if you don't catch up today Evvie, we can level together tomorrow perhaps?


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> I'll probably be leveling a brawler tomorrow so if you don't catch up today Evvie, we can level together tomorrow perhaps?



I might make a brawler just to try it out!~


----------



## himeki

Same ahah! Maybe we should all xP


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Same ahah! Maybe we should all xP



I don't really like the fact that I won't be able to play as an Elin :[


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> I don't really like the fact that I won't be able to play as an Elin :[



Elin master race! Haha, i'm just playing brawler because of the kitty paw weapon skin that should release sometime in the future. I highly doubt i'll play her much in end game but i do want to get her to 65. ^-^


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> Elin master race! Haha, i'm just playing brawler because of the kitty paw weapon skin that should release sometime in the future. I highly doubt i'll play her much in end game but i do want to get her to 65. ^-^



Seriously, this game is amazing but this race/gender locking has to stop. :c


----------



## Bunlily

Yeah /: Sadly BNS is similar since there's some race only classes as well.


----------



## himeki

Alright, time to try to level!


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> Yeah /: Sadly BNS is similar since there's some race only classes as well.



BnS seems to be built around that in a way that everything is race-locked from the beginning, which I don't like. Especially since I hate both Lyn classes! T u T


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> BnS seems to be built around that in a way that everything is race-locked from the beginning, which I don't like. Especially since I hate both Lyn classes! T u T



I've only tried the summoner class which i'll probably end up maining but i do want to try the force master class. Not really into blade dancer much. xD


----------



## himeki

Anyone online right now? ;o;


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> Anyone online right now? ;o;



I am.  I can't help much but i can come buff you and heal you! We can't party because i'd kill your xp but we can whisper. xD


----------



## Albuns

I wish I didn't level so fast, that way I could farm fashion coupons off dungeons. :'<


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> I wish I didn't level so fast, that way I could farm fashion coupons off dungeons. :'<



You still can? :>
There's other dungeons at lvl 27 haha~


----------



## Bunlily

It's patch day! ^-^ Anyone for sure making a brawler today? I'll be leveling up one with my boyfriend (i think he's rolling a priest, not sure) but if anyone's online when i am later, feel free to join our party. :3


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> It's patch day! ^-^ Anyone for sure making a brawler today? I'll be leveling up one with my boyfriend (i think he's rolling a priest, not sure) but if anyone's online when i am later, feel free to join our party. :3



I can come six hours from now. I'll catch up to you guys!


----------



## himeki

I can come on when I get home in about 2 hours ! ^o^
I plan to level up Keit a bit, anyone wanna join me?


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> I can come on when I get home in about 2 hours ! ^o^
> I plan to level up Keit a bit, anyone wanna join me?



We'll probably catch up to you and just level with you. ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> I can come six hours from now. I'll catch up to you guys!



I'm not sure if we'll still be on by then but hopefully so!


----------



## RemiShane

I used to play TERA online religiously, and spent tons of money on it, haha. I actually forgot about that game until recently. O:


----------



## Squidward

RemiShane said:


> I used to play TERA online religiously, and spent tons of money on it, haha. I actually forgot about that game until recently. O:



How do you forget about something you spent so much time on? ;o


----------



## himeki

>.< so it says the progress bar is full but the play option is greyed out ;-; what do i doooo


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> >.< so it says the progress bar is full but the play option is greyed out ;-; what do i doooo


did you ever get it fixed?


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> did you ever get it fixed?



Nope :/


----------



## RemiShane

Squidward said:


> How do you forget about something you spent so much time on? ;o



You forget about it by playing a bunch of other games. xD


----------



## himeki

A friend of mine gave me some item codes! They should work for everyone c:
ITSHALLOWEEKEND gives you a random halloween hat
Pocketplatoons gives a hat thingy
sunnyday gives you the pixelated sunglasses
headbands4kids gives you a random headband
Z3L1NN1NJ4R34P3R848YWH4TX gives you a 3 day Khan mount
elitefreedays gives you 3 days of elite!
To use them, just log in to enmasse, go on account settings and click Enter Code !


----------



## Bunlily

RemiShane said:


> You forget about it by playing a bunch of other games. xD


I too have spent so much on Tera, kudos to you bc i don't think i could forget it. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Nope :/


Hopefully by now you have. ^-^


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> I too have spent so much on Tera, kudos to you bc i don't think i could forget it. ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Hopefully by now you have. ^-^



Yes! It works now

trust me i want to spend money on tera but i really shouldnt


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> Yes! It works now
> 
> trust me i want to spend money on tera but i really shouldnt



Yayy! Will you be on today? 
You'll give in eventually! ;v; It took me ~4 months before i started spending money and now a year later i'm hooked. D:


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> Yayy! Will you be on today?
> You'll give in eventually! ;v; It took me ~4 months before i started spending money and now a year later i'm hooked. D:



I'm online right now c: If you havent used the codes, I reccomend you do!


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm online right now c: If you havent used the codes, I reccomend you do!


I've used them already during other events but thank you! ;P


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> I've used them already during other events but thank you! ;P



Ah ok c:


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah ok c:



Thank you for the codes they all worked!


----------



## himeki

Does anyone know a super quick way of earning 50k gold?


----------



## xiaonu

I played Tera long ago but stopped because my bf didn't really like it. I loved the graphics and I bought a school uniform. I stopped playing because honestly , some of the monsters scare tf out of me LOL. They can chase you all the way to an npc so no where is safe. And I was an elin which was cute.


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> Does anyone know a super quick way of earning 50k gold?



Just get to lvl 65 asap

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> I played Tera long ago but stopped because my bf didn't really like it. I loved the graphics and I bought a school uniform. I stopped playing because honestly , some of the monsters scare tf out of me LOL. They can chase you all the way to an npc so no where is safe. And I was an elin which was cute.



Omg I get you, the big monsters scare me so much that I'm afraid to come near them. ; v ;
And Elins are the best! If by any chance you decide to play again you should add us by the way.~


----------



## xiaonu

Squidward said:


> Just get to lvl 65 asap
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I get you, the big monsters scare me so much that I'm afraid to come near them. ; v ;
> And Elins are the best! If by any chance you decide to play again you should add us by the way.~


Yeah I could never out run them LOL ;.; then I would talk to an npc while someone else kills it. Yeah they are !  if I can remember my account id love to when I'm free c: I didn't have anyone to play it with besides my bf so it got boring without friends.


----------



## Luminescence

xiaonu said:


> Yeah I could never out run them LOL ;.; then I would talk to an npc while someone else kills it. Yeah they are !  if I can remember my account id love to when I'm free c: I didn't have anyone to play it with besides my bf so it got boring without friends.



Psst, just a tip - increasing your attack speed via equipping gear with it as a stat will help you run faster while in combat, and thus outrun monsters if you're running away from them. Combat is 100% more fun if you've got high attack speed, too, imo! You could also mount up if you somehow obtained aggro while walking, as long as your weapon is sheathed, to run away faster. But, seriously, it's now a lot easier to kill monsters so you shouldn't have any problem with them while leveling up, even when playing solo. Oh, and password resetting is also a thing with EnMasse accounts. :)


----------



## Squidward

xiaonu said:


> Yeah I could never out run them LOL ;.; then I would talk to an npc while someone else kills it. Yeah they are !  if I can remember my account id love to when I'm free c: I didn't have anyone to play it with besides my bf so it got boring without friends.



Playing alone is boring but with friends it's truly fun. I laugh every 5 minutes I swear!


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Playing alone is boring but with friends it's truly fun. I laugh every 5 minutes I swear!



oh gosh, it is! we were having a converstation about how the buddy up gear is more friends with benefits gear as it belongs in a strip club XD


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> oh gosh, it is! we were having a converstation about how the buddy up gear is more friends with benefits gear as it belongs in a strip club XD



Omg that one costume is so wrong, sooooo sooooooooo wrong.


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Omg that one costume is so wrong, sooooo sooooooooo wrong.



ESPECIALLY ON CUTE LITTLE ELINS LIKE WTF EN MASSE


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> Does anyone know a super quick way of earning 50k gold?



At your level the only way to make that amount of gold would be to sell a specific amount of EMP (at maybe a 1:15/1:20 ratio) which you would need to buy via the cash shop. D: EME will be putting the Christmas costumes/mounts up soon so that would be the time to sell EMP since the ratio will dramatically increase. :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> Yeah I could never out run them LOL ;.; then I would talk to an npc while someone else kills it. Yeah they are !  if I can remember my account id love to when I'm free c: I didn't have anyone to play it with besides my bf so it got boring without friends.



Yeah, definitely join us if you can! We'd love to have you. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Playing alone is boring but with friends it's truly fun. I laugh every 5 minutes I swear!



I had a blaaaaast earlier! Especially when we kept getting the same three people in the dungeon. xD


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> I had a blaaaaast earlier! Especially when we kept getting the same three people in the dungeon. xD


The same 3 idiots ; v ;
BTW I GOT THE BETA CODE FOR BNS HDSNJDSJNDFJNDSAJASJKJDSJKAD but it lasts for like a week tho


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> The same 3 idiots ; v ;
> BTW I GOT THE BETA CODE FOR BNS HDSNJDSJNDFJNDSAJASJKJDSJKAD but it lasts for like a week tho



AHHH LUCKY I SIGNED UP FOR ONE BUT HAVENT GOT IT :,(

i wont be able to play much tonight! 

but yeah I was in a dungeon with 3 brawlers and i was just there litterally twiddling my thumbs (sorcs for life)


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> AHHH LUCKY I SIGNED UP FOR ONE BUT HAVENT GOT IT :,(
> 
> i wont be able to play much tonight!
> 
> but yeah I was in a dungeon with 3 brawlers and i was just there litterally twiddling my thumbs (sorcs for life)


Me neither :<
I can play for maybe an hour but I'm not sure yet


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Me neither :<
> I can play for maybe an hour but I'm not sure yet



yeah, i'll only really be online for about 2 hours ; o ;


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> The same 3 idiots ; v ;
> BTW I GOT THE BETA CODE FOR BNS HDSNJDSJNDFJNDSAJASJKJDSJKAD but it lasts for like a week tho



I received two yesterday for myself and the boyfriend and then i check my e-mail this morning and seen that i was selected for testing.. *facepalms* Now i have a spare code that i was going to give you. xD Oh well! LET'S PLAY IT TOGETHER THIS WEEKEND? <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Me neither :<
> I can play for maybe an hour but I'm not sure yet



Nuuuu!! I was hoping we'd get to lvl 50 today. ;v;


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> I received two yesterday for myself and the boyfriend and then i check my e-mail this morning and seen that i was selected for testing.. *facepalms* Now i have a spare code that i was going to give you. xD Oh well! LET'S PLAY IT TOGETHER THIS WEEKEND? <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nuuuu!! I was hoping we'd get to lvl 50 today. ;v;



Well apparently not since ~maintenance~ lol and yes omg let's do it


----------



## Sholee

I'm tempted to play again but that download time and my slowww as a snail laptop is preventing me :[


----------



## Squidward

Sholee said:


> I'm tempted to play again but that download time and my slowww as a snail laptop is preventing me :[



Yeah it's super slow that's why you leave it overnight or something! If you ever decide to play again just tell us so we can add you.~


----------



## Sholee

Squidward said:


> Yeah it's super slow that's why you leave it overnight or something! If you ever decide to play again just tell us so we can add you.~



I can't even recall what server I was on and I think there has been server merges since? I'll probably try downloading overnight.


----------



## Squidward

Sholee said:


> I can't even recall what server I was on and I think there has been server merges since? I'll probably try downloading overnight.


Don't even worry about it since leveling is so easy. We're on Tempest Reach (PvE) on Tera NA! c:


----------



## Sholee

Squidward said:


> Don't even worry about it since leveling is so easy. We're on Tempest Reach (PvE) on Tera NA! c:



ahh I'm already max level, I was on a pvp server, does that mean I merge into another pvp server? ahaha if that's the case, i'll probably have to make a new char then


----------



## Squidward

Sholee said:


> ahh I'm already max level, I was on a pvp server, does that mean I merge into another pvp server? ahaha if that's the case, i'll probably have to make a new char then



I guess so :v


----------



## Bunlily

Sholee said:


> ahh I'm already max level, I was on a pvp server, does that mean I merge into another pvp server? ahaha if that's the case, i'll probably have to make a new char then



New max level or old max level? But we're on the NA server Tempest Reach if you'd like to join.


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> I received two yesterday for myself and the boyfriend and then i check my e-mail this morning and seen that i was selected for testing.. *facepalms* Now i have a spare code that i was going to give you. xD Oh well! LET'S PLAY IT TOGETHER THIS WEEKEND? <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nuuuu!! I was hoping we'd get to lvl 50 today. ;v;



awww both of you have codes T ^ T
i will try it eventually c:

WHAT
HOW DO YOU GET TO LEVEL 50 SO FAST WTF
im only level 30 cry


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> awww both of you have codes T ^ T
> i will try it eventually c:
> 
> WHAT
> HOW DO YOU GET TO LEVEL 50 SO FAST WTF
> im only level 30 cry



No we're not even close to 50 but srsly just do dungeons it's so fast


----------



## Sholee

is there pvp on pve servers?


----------



## Bunlily

Sholee said:


> is there pvp on pve servers?



Some but if you're more into pvp then Mount Tyrannas is the server you would want.


----------



## Albuns

Sholee said:


> is there pvp on pve servers?



Aside from Corsair's Stronghold, there's few you could find that would want to duel~


----------



## Goth

I'm on the river server


----------



## Bunlily

Alby-Kun said:


> Aside from Corsair's Stronghold, there's few you could find that would want to duel~



Not exactly, dueling can be found in Velika at the duel grounds. Also, there are active guilds participating in alliance pvp. If you're looking for an active pvp guild i would recommend Vocaloids on TR. They're one of the well known pvp guilds. Also, Castanic Brotherhood. I've seen them recently doing active GvGs.

All in all, MT is your best bet if you plan on doing a majority of PVP. I'm also told that they have an active PvE community as well but i've never personally checked it out since i prefer pure pve.


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> Not exactly, dueling can be found in Velika at the duel grounds. Also, there are active guilds participating in alliance pvp. If you're looking for an active pvp guild i would recommend Vocaloids on TR. They're one of the well known pvp guilds. Also, Castanic Brotherhood. I've seen them recently doing active GvGs.
> 
> All in all, MT is your best bet if you plan on doing a majority of PVP. I'm also told that they have an active PvE community as well but i've never personally checked it out since i prefer pure pve.



Thanks for the suggestion, but I prefer to keep pvping mostly between friends to test out skills and stuff. I'm more of a PvEr myself.


----------



## Squidward

L o t t i e said:


> I'm on the river server



which one is that? ._.


----------



## Bunlily

Alby-Kun said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I prefer to keep pvping mostly between friends to test out skills and stuff. I'm more of a PvEr myself.



That was aimed at Sholee, i was more or less correcting you/adding on. xD


----------



## Luminescence

Squidward said:


> which one is that? ._.



I'm... assuming they meant Lake of Tears? 




Sholee said:


> is there pvp on pve servers?



The only difference between PvP and PvE servers is that you can opt for open-world PvP if you activate your skill "Outlaw's Declaration." Even then, there are a bunch of safe zones where PvP is deactivated (namely towns and areas near teleportals, as well as the upcoming Island of Dawn revamp for lvl65s). You can still duel and run PvP instances on PvE servers, which are actually way more active than open-world PvP, and usually more enjoyable.


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> awww both of you have codes T ^ T
> i will try it eventually c:



I have a spare code if you would like it? ;D


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> I have a spare code if you would like it? ;D



WAIT WHAT.
are you serious?


Anyways....
I WANT THE CHRISTMAS OUTFIT AAAAAA

im online now if anyone else is!!!


----------



## Albuns

Welp, guess I'm installing Steam again... it has way too many issues.


----------



## Sugilite

i tried playing this and it's really complicated


----------



## Bunlily

Sugilite said:


> i tried playing this and it's really complicated



What class did you try? It gets easier the more you play.


----------



## Squidward

Sugilite said:


> i tried playing this and it's really complicated



at the beginning it's really hard but later it's just way easier, you just need to get used to it.~


----------



## Bunlily

I just wanted to say a huuuuuge congrats to Squid for reaching 65 and completing her first few end game dungeon runs with 0 deaths! xD I'M PROUD OF YOU!


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> I just wanted to say a huuuuuge congrats to Squid for reaching 65 and completing her first few end game dungeon runs with 0 deaths! xD I'M PROUD OF YOU!


OMG ty and thank you so much for all the help ; v ;


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> OMG ty and thank you so much for all the help ; v ;



Gratz, Squiddy! >u<


----------



## Nightmares

I really want this game, but there's no Mac version ;-;


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Gratz, Squiddy! >u<



Thank you! 
If you need any help I'll be glad to help you by the way. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> I really want this game, but there's no Mac version ;-;



You can run it via bootcamp!


----------



## Goth

my friend and I play the lake server or the roleplay server


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i never knew this thread would got alot of views, lmao.


----------



## Squidward

emisenpai12 said:


> i never knew this thread would got alot of views, lmao.




It's mostly me spamming because I'm obsessed with the game oops.

- - - Post Merge - - -



L o t t i e said:


> my friend and I play the lake server or the roleplay server


But Lake of Tears is PvP server and Celestial Hills is a PvE roleplay server? Or do you play on both?


----------



## Goth

Squidward said:


> It's mostly me spamming because I'm obsessed with the game oops.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> But Lake of Tears is PvP server and Celestial Hills is a PvE roleplay server? Or do you play on both?



we are on a lot of servers

my other main is on the roleplay server


----------



## Squidward

L o t t i e said:


> we are on a lot of servers
> 
> my other main is on the roleplay server




Ah I see! I'm on Tempest Reach. I don't know if I will make characters on other servers yet, maybe after some time.


----------



## Goth

Squidward said:


> Ah I see! I'm on Tempest Reach. I don't know if I will make characters on other servers yet, maybe after some time.


I made a mystic on tempest that's it lol i have not played it yet


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Thank you!
> If you need any help I'll be glad to help you by the way. c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You can run it via bootcamp!



I probably won't, I'm mainly spamming instance matching. But thanks for the offer! ^u^


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> I probably won't, I'm mainly spamming instance matching. But thanks for the offer! ^u^


Yeah, I did the same, I must say that I haven't done anything except for instances since lvl 20. :>
I only did the lvl 60+ quests for cash since it gives a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



L o t t i e said:


> I made a mystic on tempest that's it lol i have not played it yet



I didn't want to go to the other servers because I obsessively google everything before I play a game and it said that Tempest Reach and Mount Tyrannas are the best and most active ones and since MT is PvP, I went with TR.


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Yeah, I did the same, I must say that I haven't done anything except for instances since lvl 20. :>
> I only did the lvl 60+ quests for cash since it gives a lot.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to go to the other servers because I obsessively google everything before I play a game and it said that Tempest Reach and Mount Tyrannas are the best and most active ones and since MT is PvP, I went with TR.



Haha, did you get bored of it halfway like I did? xP
Aside from doing that though, I farmed around 1500 fashion coupons from mardas medals to spend on my popori and alt.


----------



## himeki

you guys are so op and I'm like level 30 //sobs


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, did you get bored of it halfway like I did? xP
> Aside from doing that though, I farmed around 1500 fashion coupons from mardas medals to spend on my popori and alt.



Not really, I guess it's because leveling goes fast so I didn't have to do them too many times. Except for Sinestral Manor! That became really boring.


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> you guys are so op and I'm like level 30 //sobs



You can get around 4 levels in half an hour with the exp buff from buddyups along with the ones they give you


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> you guys are so op and I'm like level 30 //sobs



Just queue up for insances and don't even do quests until like lvl 60 (and do them because of the cash and free gear lol). I can help you with stuff if you need!


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Not really, I guess it's because leveling goes fast so I didn't have to do them too many times. Except for Sinestral Manor! That became really boring.



Ya, especially with brawlers. I missed half my arrows because they kept launching things into the air. xux


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> You can get around 4 levels in half an hour with the exp buff from buddyups along with the ones they give you



I didn't even eat a single one they gave me!


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> I didn't even eat a single one they gave me!



But they make the grind sooo much more manageable! Did leveling really go that fast for you?


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> But they make the grind sooo much more manageable! Did leveling really go that fast for you?



I've no idea what to tell you guys, I just did the appropriate dungeons for my level and turned in the quests from them! I even didn't play for a couple of days because of school.


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> I've no idea what to tell you guys, I just did the appropriate dungeons for my level and turned in the quests from them! I even didn't play for a couple of days because of school.



Ah, must be the quest then. For the entire time, I was just sitting in Celestial Hills so I couldn't turn any in.


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, must be the quest then. For the entire time, I was just sitting in Celestial Hills so I couldn't turn any in.



They're really not that important, especially later on. I remember during my last levels I lol'd at the exp that the quest gave me which was worth 1 mob in the dungeon.


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> They're really not that important, especially later on. I remember during my last levels I lol'd at the exp that the quest gave me which was worth 1 mob in the dungeon.



Really? I always felt it was an okay amount. But then again, I was able to turn the quests in multiple times at once. xD


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Really? I always felt it was an okay amount. But then again, I was able to turn the quests in multiple times at once. xD



That might be the reason for that lol, You're close anyway so I'm sure you'll make it to 65 in no time!~


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> That might be the reason for that lol, You're close anyway so I'm sure you'll make it to 65 in no time!~



I hope so! But for now, I won't be able to get on for a while. My wifi is shot so I'll have to get that fixed before I can play again. Heck, even the launcher won't open.


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> I hope so! But for now, I won't be able to get on for a while. My wifi is shot so I'll have to get that fixed before I can play again. Heck, even the launcher won't open.



I've been having problems with wi-fi since forever and my dad is trying to switch it with optical cables (idk if this is the right expression) but they're saying our area is not covered which is weird becuase we live in the center of the capital city..


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> I've been having problems with wi-fi since forever and my dad is trying to switch it with optical cables (idk if this is the right expression) but they're saying our area is not covered which is weird becuase we live in the center of the capital city..



Hm... perhaps something is interfering with the connection?


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... perhaps something is interfering with the connection?



Our provider is just really bad and then blames random stuff.


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Our provider is just really bad and then blames random stuff.



Oh, poop. xD What kinda of router are you using, if I may ask?


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, poop. xD What kinda of router are you using, if I may ask?



I've no idea? There are different kind of routers?


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> I've no idea? There are different kind of routers?



Ooh no, I mean like the brand. xD Like mine is Netgear


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh no, I mean like the brand. xD Like mine is Netgear



I've no idea to be honest, they just gave it to us. :v

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw guys have u seen elins get *gunners*?! This obviously doesn't have to be true but there's a picture so..


----------



## Hanami

i've never played tera. i'm considering playing it...


----------



## Squidward

Hanami said:


> i've never played tera. i'm considering playing it...



It's a really fun game, you should give it a try!


----------



## Albuns

Finally hit lvl 60!!! They give you so much loot. xD


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Finally hit lvl 60!!! They give you so much loot. xD



I know right! I suggest you tag along some gunner at these quests because you have to kill like 20 mobs all the time which is slow.


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> I know right! I suggest you tag along some gunner at these quests because you have to kill like 20 mobs all the time which is slow.



Wouldn't it be better to just do instances until lv65? o:


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Wouldn't it be better to just do instances until lv65? o:



Yep, the quests are for the $$$.


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Yep, the quests are for the $$$.



Aah, Okie doke! Oh Ya, how do I equip zyrks onto my accessories?


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Aah, Okie doke! Oh Ya, how do I equip zyrks onto my accessories?



I think you just need to have appropriate accessories. You probably don't have the lvl 60 ones yet.


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> I think you just need to have appropriate accessories. You probably don't have the lvl 60 ones yet.



Ah, that may be why. Mine are currently lvl 58. xD


----------



## Bunlily

Alby-Kun said:


> Wouldn't it be better to just do instances until lv65? o:



NOOOO! Do not spam instances until you have completed the 60-65 story quest line. After you have completed them then spam instances. I believe you get idoneal now from completing the quests and running m.catacombs and you need your idoneal starter set. Even if not, the quest xp is way too op compared to just spamming instances. PLUS you will need your vanguard credits to get your niveot/vyrsk crystals in end game.


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> NOOOO! Do not spam instances until you have completed the 60-65 story quest line. After you have completed them then spam instances. I believe you get idoneal now from completing the quests and running m.catacombs and you need your idoneal starter set. Even if not, the quest xp is way too op compared to just spamming instances. PLUS you will need your vanguard credits to get your niveo/vyrsk crystals in end game.



What's idoneal? o: And Okie, guess I'll spam quests then. Thanks for the tip! C:


----------



## Bunlily

Alby-Kun said:


> What's idoneal? o: And Okie, guess I'll spam quests then. Thanks for the tip! C:



It's your starter gear/accessories set. You'll need it to start running end game dungeons. :3


----------



## Albuns

Okie doke~ and if you're not too busy, mind helping me with some of the quests? Having to aggro 6 mobs at once to speed things up is too much of a hassle. T u T


----------



## Bunlily

Alby-Kun said:


> Okie doke~ and if you're not too busy, mind helping me with some of the quests? Having to aggro 6 mobs at once to speed things up is too much of a hassle. T u T



Sure but tbh if you join the guild that Squid and I are in, there's usually people always on who are available to help! Just in case we miss each other because of time zones. The guild is called Kurai Tenshi and just let them know that 'Taco' sent you.  Otherwise, let me know whenever you're online.


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> Sure but tbh if you join the guild that Squid and I are in, there's usually people always on who are available to help! Just in case we miss each other because of time zones. The guild is called Kurai Tenshi and just let them know that 'Taco' sent you.  Otherwise, let me know whenever you're online.



Alrighty then, I was thinking of joining a guild too, but I wasn't sure which to choose. xD


----------



## KarlaKGB

is tera just a dressup simulator


----------



## Albuns

KarlaKGB said:


> is tera just a dressup simulator



Far from that. xD Why do you ask?


----------



## KarlaKGB

cuz the only time i hear ppl talk about it, theyre talking about their costumes


----------



## Albuns

KarlaKGB said:


> cuz the only time i hear ppl talk about it, theyre talking about their costumes



Well, some of it is eye candy, but for the most part they're just posh looking armors, robes, and dresses with pieces of metal to finish it off.
One of TERA's main fancy in my opinion are it's classes. Thye each do different things and can either be done well or poorly based on play-style, skill choices, etc.


----------



## Squidward

KarlaKGB said:


> is tera just a dressup simulator



Tera has beautiful costumes but the game itself is amazing as well!


----------



## radical6

i really feel like playing tera again now...


----------



## Squidward

justice said:


> i really feel like playing tera again now...



Do it!~


----------



## Albuns

justice said:


> i really feel like playing tera again now...



Why not join me and Squiddy? It's better than coming back and playing by yourself~


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Why not join me and Squiddy? It's better than coming back and playing by yourself~



Yeah, I'm lvl 65 anyway now so I can just make a new character to level along you.~


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Yeah, I'm lvl 65 anyway now so I can just make a new character to level along you.~



Yep, I have a Sorcerer at around lv14 that could help as well.


----------



## Hanami

i've a character in TR. i'm still new to this game though... let me know if you want to play!


----------



## Squidward

Hanami said:


> i've a character in TR. i'm still new to this game though... let me know if you want to play!



What's the character name?


----------



## Hanami

Squidward said:


> What's the character name?



PMed you


----------



## MalinkaLuna

Sooo, i just found this thread!

Im on Tempest Reach, lvl 65 sorceres named Glaziola!


----------



## Squidward

Hanami said:


> PMed you



I added you! I'll add you on my new character I'll make as well so we can play together.~

- - - Post Merge - - -



MalinkaLuna said:


> Sooo, i just found this thread!
> 
> Im on Tempest Reach, lvl 65 sorceres named Glaziola!



I'm Soymilk! Add me or I'll add you, whichever one comes in game first. c:


----------



## MalinkaLuna

Squidward said:


> I added you! I'll add you on my new character I'll make as well so we can play together.~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Soymilk! Add me or I'll add you, whichever one comes in game first. c:



I added you!


----------



## Bunlily

Feel free to add me on Tempest Reach at Awkotaco :3
I'll be starting a slayer soon if anyone wants to level up a bit together.


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> Feel free to add me on Tempest Reach at Awkotaco :3
> I'll be starting a slayer soon if anyone wants to level up a bit together.



Add me immediately after you make one!!!


----------



## himeki

;-; tera wont work now


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> ;-; tera wont work now



What'sit say?


----------



## radical6

Squidward said:


> Do it!~



my bff didnt want to install tera again bc it was so big but i somehow convinced her to install AION

aion's character customization is a lot more fluid than tera but i miss all the different races


----------



## Squidward

justice said:


> my bff didnt want to install tera again bc it was so big but i somehow convinced her to install AION
> 
> aion's character customization is a lot more fluid than tera but i miss all the different races



It's like the same size lol!


----------



## Bunlily

Aion is so bleh.. I think i played it for an hour before uninstalling. The customization is nice but everything else was just so basic imo.


----------



## Albuns

Back in Summer, I was debating which game to download, Tera or Aion. Looked up both and I found Tera's UI and combat more appealing~


----------



## Squidward

Aion's problem is that the fun starts at lvl 65... Also, it's way grindier than Tera.


----------



## himeki

Can someone help me with this? When I try and boot up the launcher, it doesn't load up, but then starts giving me error messages that dont show up-I hear the ping.
Can someone possibly help because I really want to start again!


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> Can someone help me with this? When I try and boot up the launcher, it doesn't load up, but then starts giving me error messages that dont show up-I hear the ping.
> Can someone possibly help because I really want to start again!



Awhh, i would say try repairing the launcher but that would require it actually opening. ;v; Have you contacted support with this info? If all else fails, then perhaps uninstalling and reinstalling would be your best option.


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> Awhh, i would say try repairing the launcher but that would require it actually opening. ;v; Have you contacted support with this info? If all else fails, then perhaps uninstalling and reinstalling would be your best option.



I sent a ticket, but they say it could take 10 days for a response


----------



## Hanami

Squidward said:


> I added you! I'll add you on my new character I'll make as well so we can play together.~



sorry, i haven't accepted you yet because i haven't logged into tera for two days
i'm going to be online in a few minutes. are you online right now?


----------



## Squidward

Hanami said:


> sorry, i haven't accepted you yet because i haven't logged into tera for two days
> i'm going to be online in a few minutes. are you online right now?



Add me, I have a lvl 8 priest called "Lunatone"!


----------



## Hanami

Squidward said:


> Add me, I have a lvl 8 priest called "Lunatone"!



i added you. i'm online now


----------



## bug2buga

ooh we should all play tera!


----------



## Squidward

bug2buga said:


> ooh we should all play tera!



We should ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hanami said:


> i added you. i'm online now



I accepted. I couldn't go online bc I was lagging too much! ; v ;


----------



## Albuns

Ya, I should really go on TERA more often too. I've gotten addicted to Terarria. xD


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, I should really go on TERA more often too. I've gotten addicted to Terarria. xD



I should go more often but ping seems like more of a trouble late game so running away from crazy chainsaws is hard when they hit you anyway. 
; v ;


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> I should go more often but ping seems like more of a trouble late game so running away from crazy chainsaws is hard when they hit you anyway.
> ; v ;



What's your ping?


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> What's your ping?



130ms at best but usually 150-165ms, doesn't spike too much


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> 130ms at best but usually 150-165ms, doesn't spike too much



Should still be doable, it just takes some getting used to. ^-^ The best thing to do is just keep playing so that you can adjust and time things properly.


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> Should still be doable, it just takes some getting used to. ^-^ The best thing to do is just keep playing so that you can adjust and time things properly.



I'll do my best, been busy these days but hopefully I won't be out of shape when I come back!


----------



## himeki

TERA WORKS AGAIN IM SO HAPPY


----------



## Albuns

Zzzz, I almost forgot about this thread.


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> TERA WORKS AGAIN IM SO HAPPY



Omg that's great!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Zzzz, I almost forgot about this thread.



Yeah, it fell under the 2nd page..


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Omg that's great!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it fell under the 2nd page..



i want to play again with you guys but youre all like level 65 //sob


----------



## Albuns

I don't regret not playing for one week. First thing I see when I log in is another popori archer who's on the same quest as me, he made the next few quests much easier than they could've been~


----------



## Bunlily

/





MayorEvvie said:


> i want to play again with you guys but youre all like level 65 //sob



I have a lowbie brawler if you would like to play? She's level 25/26 i believe. :3


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> /
> 
> I have a lowbie brawler if you would like to play? She's level 25/26 i believe. :3


ohhh cool! Keit is like 33 haha


----------



## BungoTheElf

I played tera for like a day with my brother but after a few hours I got really nauseous and stopped lol (I'm not good with 3d games all)

too bad though cos people have really cute characters from this game


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> ohhh cool! Keit is like 33 haha



Yep! Just hmu whenever you're on. Brwaler's name is Nesquik but message me on my main Awkotaco. <3


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> Yep! Just hmu whenever you're on. Brwaler's name is Nesquik but message me on my main Awkotaco. <3



I'm online now!


----------



## reyy

pfff haha i might as well try it out lmao
time to put my gaming laptop to use!!


----------



## Albuns

Hooray! Finally hit 65!


----------



## himeki

so I caved in and bought the dress
and I want to sell some loot box trash
but I don't have enough to list them
r i p


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Hooray! Finally hit 65!



Omg congrats Alby I'm so happy for you!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> so I caved in and bought the dress
> and I want to sell some loot box trash
> but I don't have enough to list them
> r i p



Just do some dungeons and sell some things and you'll be able to!


----------



## himeki

online now!


----------



## Squidward

Welp I can't really play today T u T


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Omg congrats Alby I'm so happy for you!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Just do some dungeons and sell some things and you'll be able to!



Squiddy!! Thankies, but why did chu leave the guild? ;u;


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Squiddy!! Thankies, but why did chu leave the guild? ;u;



I'm not sure if I'm supposed to talk about this or not so long story short they were mean to Taco and she was kinda the only reason I was in the guild in the first place. (?;︵;`)


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> I'm not sure if I'm supposed to talk about this or not so long story short they were mean to Taco and she was kinda the only reason I was in the guild in the first place. (?;︵;`)



Awh... :c well, I really only joined because of you guys as well. xD So if you found another guild, I might hop over there too~


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> Awh... :c well, I really only joined because of you guys as well. xD So if you found another guild, I might hop over there too~



I've been trying to talk her into making a new guild but idk if it will happen or  not


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I've been trying to talk her into making a new guild but idk if it will happen or  not



Start a TBT guild! :'D I'm only there for Taco too


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> I've been trying to talk her into making a new guild but idk if it will happen or  not



I think starting a new guild would be a great idea! c:


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> I think starting a new guild would be a great idea! c:



DIBS ON BEING THE LEADER
WE SHOULD CALL IT THE KEIT KLAN BECAUSE I AM THE BEST LOL


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> DIBS ON BEING THE LEADER
> WE SHOULD CALL IT THE KEIT KLAN BECAUSE I AM THE BEST LOL



NooOoOoOoo, that thought scares me a little. xD
Mm... I was thinking of something a little more general~


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> NooOoOoOoo, that thought scares me a little. xD
> Mm... I was thinking of something a little more general~



KEIT'S KLAN
i called dibs though!!111!!1

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> NooOoOoOoo, that thought scares me a little. xD
> Mm... I was thinking of something a little more general~



KEIT'S KLAN
i called dibs though!!111!!1


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> KEIT'S KLAN
> i called dibs though!!111!!1
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> KEIT'S KLAN
> i called dibs though!!111!!1



Well, wouldn't it be fair for Taco to be the leader since she was the one that got us playing?


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, wouldn't it be fair for Taco to be the leader since she was the one that got us playing?



T^T
keits klan though!!! it's eliteration!


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> T^T
> keits klan though!!! it's eliteration!



It wouldn't make much sense unless you were the leader~ Besides, that sounds the name of your fanclub or something. xD


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> It wouldn't make much sense unless you were the leader~ Besides, that sounds the name of your fanclub or something. xD



it is


----------



## Albuns

Oh. Uh, well... it wouldn't make much sense to those that join later on, sooo let's let Squiddy or Bunny decide! ouob


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh. Uh, well... it wouldn't make much sense to those that join later on, sooo let's let Squiddy or Bunny decide! ouob



why not
i will fight with my items for this lol


I bet you'd look _just dashing_ in a cute purple bonnet.


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> why not
> i will fight with my items for this lol
> 
> 
> I bet you'd look _just dashing_ in a cute purple bonnet.



Fight with those two then! xD

No. No. _NO_.


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> Fight with those two then! xD
> 
> No. No. _NO_.


dude
i literally have 7.5k in items right now so yeah i will fire with them


Better join Keit's Klan then!


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> dude
> i literally have 7.5k in items right now so yeah i will fire with them
> 
> 
> Better join Keit's Klan then!



Oh, I blew 9k on wings yesterday for my alt. :U

I'm joining whatever guild Squiddy and Bunny goes to.


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh, I blew 9k on wings yesterday for my alt. :U
> 
> I'm joining whatever guild Squiddy and Bunny goes to.



are you trying to seduce them or something

//raises tome


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> are you trying to seduce them or something
> 
> //raises tome



Only you would accuse of such an act


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> Only you would accuse of such an act



no my friends thought you were too


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> I've been trying to talk her into making a new guild but idk if it will happen or  not



LOL ily! <3 Let's chat about it when you're on again?


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> no my friends thought you were too



Wow, you and your friends are evil then :c


----------



## Bunlily

Alby-Kun said:


> Wow, you and your friends are evil then :c



I need your username again. ;w;


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> I need your username again. ;w;



xD It's Arimas~


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> Wow, you and your friends are evil then :c



honest


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> honest



How cruel


----------



## Bunlily

Alby-Kun said:


> xD It's Arimas~



Added!


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> Added!



Okay. c:


----------



## himeki

anyone online?


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> anyone online?



I was and i'm on right now. :3


----------



## himeki

ill be on later tonight!!!


----------



## Squidward

Ahh I'm working on my final project I don't think I'll be coming today... 
;~;


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Ahh I'm working on my final project I don't think I'll be coming today...
> ;~;



I wont either ^^
Good luck!


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> Ahh I'm working on my final project I don't think I'll be coming today...
> ;~;



Awhh well you'll be missed! ^-^ Whenever you're able to be online again, let me know. I want to start gearing my sorcerer and we can run things together. ;D


----------



## himeki

If anyone can go on today, I'll play!


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> Awhh well you'll be missed! ^-^ Whenever you're able to be online again, let me know. I want to start gearing my sorcerer and we can run things together. ;D



I'll come tomorrow if something doesn't come up in the last minute!


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I'll come tomorrow if something doesn't come up in the last minute!



oki! 
so how do you make 300+g quickly?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i should play this game again


----------



## himeki

emisenpai12 said:


> i should play this game again



aren't u underage


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> oki!
> so how do you make 300+g quickly?



lv65 quests give around 50-200g fast, or you could always auction stuff.


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> lv65 quests give around 50-200g fast, or you could always auction stuff.


1) I'm level 33 .-.
2) I can't afford to auction them?


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> 1) I'm level 33 .-.
> 2) I can't afford to auction them?



I can give you 300 gold.  No need to pay it back, 300 gold is one dungeon run for me. xD


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> 1) I'm level 33 .-.
> 2) I can't afford to auction them?



Hm... I'm not really sure what else to do then. :/ You could always ask your guild to loan you some gold, but paying back is going to be hard


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> I can give you 300 gold.  No need to pay it back, 300 gold is one dungeon run for me. xD



I don't like taking money from people ;o; It just doesn't seem right to me....I appriciate the thought though!


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> I don't like taking money from people ;o; It just doesn't seem right to me....I appriciate the thought though!



No worries  But other than selling things and leveling/getting to 65, you don't have many options. I would suggest investing in elite if you plan on trade brokering a lot. Alternatively, you can advertise what you are selling in the trade channel and just meet up with the buyer to complete the trade and to avoid any fees.


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> No worries  But other than selling things and leveling/getting to 65, you don't have many options. I would suggest investing in elite if you plan on trade brokering a lot. Alternatively, you can advertise what you are selling in the trade channel and just meet up with the buyer to complete the trade and to avoid any fees.



Yeah, that's probably a good idea :/ Thanks!


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> aren't u underage



Uh what does that have to do with anything? Do you have to be 18 to play Tera? ;o;


----------



## himeki

It only said 13 for me?


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> It only said 13 for me?



No one pays attention to age requirements these days. xD


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> No one pays attention to age requirements these days. xD



True lmao


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> No one pays attention to age requirements these days. xD



Well, even though I'm not all like hurr you have to be 18 to play 18+ games, sometimes people should listen to this. For example, I'm sorry to say I really don't think people under 13 should play League of Legends or FPS online games.


----------



## Albuns

Squidward said:


> Well, even though I'm not all like hurr you have to be 18 to play 18+ games, sometimes people should listen to this. For example, I'm sorry to say I really don't think people under 13 should play League of Legends or FPS online games.



I can't say much for League, but I agree with that on FPSs. I cringe each time I watch a video involving little kids playing one hoping that it was all staged.


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> I can't say much for League, but I agree with that on FPSs. I cringe each time I watch a video involving little kids playing one hoping that it was all staged.



minecraft videos are worse :v

it reminds me of one time i was buying an amiibo at GAME, and this little kid and his gran(?) were buying GTA5, and he was yelling "i hate pegi! pegi is wrong! im mature enough to play gta!!!" and the seller just muttered "i can only sell you this because a relative is buying it..."


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> I can't say much for League, but I agree with that on FPSs. I cringe each time I watch a video involving little kids playing one hoping that it was all staged.



It's just the fact that it's usually even people under the age of 10, and I know you can be mature and everything but 99% of people are just spoiled brats with no common decency whose parents should maybe check on what they're doing from time to time. Also, LoL being a mainly team v team game these tiny humans can really impact your experience in a negative way, especially since you just can't explain some basic stuff to them (for example - you can't always get what you want). In TERA I wouldn't see it as such a problem since you can pretty much just avoid everyone you don't want to talk to.


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> minecraft videos are worse :v
> 
> it reminds me of one time i was buying an amiibo at GAME, and this little kid and his gran(?) were buying GTA5, and he was yelling "i hate pegi! pegi is wrong! im mature enough to play gta!!!" and the seller just muttered "i can only sell you this because a relative is buying it..."



I bet he just wanted the kid to leave as soon as possible. Man, wonder if the the adult regrets their decision.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> It's just the fact that it's usually even people under the age of 10, and I know you can be mature and everything but 99% of people are just spoiled brats with no common decency whose parents should maybe check on what they're doing from time to time. Also, LoL being a mainly team v team game these tiny humans can really impact your experience in a negative way, especially since you just can't explain some basic stuff to them (for example - you can't always get what you want). In TERA I wouldn't see it as such a problem since you can pretty much just avoid everyone you don't want to talk to.



You mean to tell me people under 10 actual play league. That's a scary thought.


----------



## KarlaKGB

yes league is marketed more at kids with its art style and skins and difficulty


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> I bet he just wanted the kid to leave as soon as possible. Man, wonder if the the adult regrets their decision.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me people under 10 actual play league. That's a scary thought.



Yes. I was playing a game with my boyfriend and someone said something about unwrapping their birthday presents and we started laughing and jokingly asked the person were they like 10 and they answered us with "9!" which was followed by someone saying "I'm 12!"...


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Yes. I was playing a game with my boyfriend and someone said something about unwrapping their birthday presents and we started laughing and jokingly asked the person were they like 10 and they answered us with "9!" which was followed by someone saying "I'm 12!"...



W O W .
anyways, if anyone wants to, I can play for a bit!


----------



## Squidward

Also I was playing dominion with my brother when someone was clearly very young by the way they were acting and writing so we told him you had to be at least 13 to play league. He then said "so what lol no one will do anyhting about it XDDDDDDDDDDDDD"


----------



## Bunlily

Sadly kids will always be drawn to games that have age requirements because who doesn't like breaking the rules? ;D I don't really care about it tbh, that's their parent's job not mine.


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> W O W .
> anyways, if anyone wants to, I can play for a bit!



I'll be on as soon as I do something in ACNL!


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I'll be on as soon as I do something in ACNL!



Alright, cool!


----------



## Squidward

bunlily said:


> Sadly kids will always be drawn to games that have age requirements because who doesn't like breaking the rules? ;D I don't really care about it tbh, that's their parent's job not mine.



Trust me, in these kinds of games it becomes your job as well. x)
Luckily it's not that way in Tera.


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Trust me, in these kinds of games it becomes your job as well. x)
> Luckily it's not that way in Tera.



Yeah, thank god most people in TERA are mature -w- I know a lot of MMO's actually do actually allow you to play with parental permission, so unfortunately there are a lot of kids.


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> W O W .
> anyways, if anyone wants to, I can play for a bit!



I might be on later


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> I might be on later



lucky me.


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> lucky me.



The sarcasm is strong.


----------



## Bunlily

I have cookies D:


----------



## Squidward

I'm on! I won't be for a very long time, tho.


----------



## Hanami

i'll be online later
let me know if you want to play together. i need help with a quest


----------



## Bunlily

Hanami said:


> i'll be online later
> let me know if you want to play together. i need help with a quest



Which quest? But Squid and I are online atm for anyone who would like to play. :3


----------



## Squidward

Hanami said:


> i'll be online later
> let me know if you want to play together. i need help with a quest



Which lvl are you?


----------



## himeki

i might play for a bit...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

MayorEvvie said:


> aren't u underage



I MADE THIS THREAD


----------



## Squidward

emisenpai12 said:


> I MADE THIS THREAD



lol what's going on


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I CREATED IT FROM MY WOMB


----------



## Squidward

emisenpai12 said:


> I CREATED IT FROM MY WOMB



why don't u communicate with us then HUH
we took it
we adopted it
it is our child now


----------



## himeki

emisenpai12 said:


> I CREATED IT FROM MY WOMB



hey guys i think we do actually have a 10 year old on tera lmao

and also aren't you male


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

MayorEvvie said:


> hey guys i think we do actually have a 10 year old on tera lmao
> 
> and also aren't you male



so what

i'm not goingto say: GIT REKT or I F'D YOUR MOTHER in the chat


----------



## Squidward

anyways


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

fite me


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> anyways



u see what i mean lmfao


----------



## Hanami

bunlily said:


> Which quest? But Squid and I are online atm for anyone who would like to play. :3



i don't remember. i haven't played for a week, and i'm too lazy to check right now haha. i think it had to do with a dungeon though. if you're playing with squid, then ask her for my character name and add me. i don't want to reveal my character name on a thread



Squidward said:


> Which lvl are you?



i think i'm level 26


----------



## Bunlily

Hanami said:


> i don't remember. i haven't played for a week, and i'm too lazy to check right now haha. i think it had to do with a dungeon though. if you're playing with squid, then ask her for my character name and add me. i don't want to reveal my character name on a thread



Message me your username. :3


----------



## veiken

Ahh I used to play TERA, was totally addicted but I stopped playing and moved to FFXIV 
Spent way too much money on it


----------



## Bunlily

I have a hard time leaving Tera for a couple of reasons. ;w; Mainly because i spent so much money on costumes and i find it hard to adjust to other game's combat systems. I really enjoy how 'free' i feel in Tera.


----------



## Hanami

i'm online now. let me know if you want to play together!


----------



## KarlaKGB

bunlily said:


> I have a hard time leaving Tera for a couple of reasons. ;w; Mainly because i spent so much money on costumes and i find it hard to adjust to other game's combat systems. I really enjoy how 'free' i feel in Tera.



classic sunk cost fallacy


----------



## Bunlily

KarlaKGB said:


> classic sunk cost fallacy



But hey, I regret absolutely nothing.


----------



## Bunlily

Not necessarily Tera related but is anyone planning to play Blade and Soul? It released today but i'm still sitting in queue. ;w; Could really use some people to play with. xD


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> Not necessarily Tera related but is anyone planning to play Blade and Soul? It released today but i'm still sitting in queue. ;w; Could really use some people to play with. xD



I started downloading when I got home... it only got up to 2% now. q u q


----------



## Bunlily

Alby-Kun said:


> I started downloading when I got home... it only got up to 2% now. q u q



Oh damn ;w; I downloaded it a day in advance. xD But queue times are so ridic right now, i'm guessing it's because everyone's getting home from school/work and such. 

Edit: I'll be playing on Poharan with my boyfriend if anyone cares to join us.


----------



## Albuns

bunlily said:


> Oh damn ;w; I downloaded it a day in advance. xD But queue times are so ridic right now, i'm guessing it's because everyone's getting home from school/work and such.
> 
> Edit: I'll be playing on Poharan with my boyfriend if anyone cares to join us.



Alrighty, see you there in a week If I get lucky. xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

bunlily said:


> Not necessarily Tera related but is anyone planning to play Blade and Soul? It released today but i'm still sitting in queue. ;w; Could really use some people to play with. xD



Whoot thanks for letting me know haha, downloading right now and may join you on your server :3 Excited af to try this :'D I should also start playing Tera more with people other than Kyu xD my character's on Tempest Reach are Aikari, Aiyomi and Aiyukia lel :'P


----------



## Bunlily

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whoot thanks for letting me know haha, downloading right now and may join you on your server :3 Excited af to try this :'D I should also start playing Tera more with people other than Kyu xD my character's on Tempest Reach are Aikari, Aiyomi and Aiyukia lel :'P




Why does the name Kyu sound so familiar. xD But feel free to add me on both games! My username is Awkotaco in Tera. ^-^ Also, remade my BnS character on the server Mushin.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

bunlily said:


> Why does the name Kyu sound so familiar. xD But feel free to add me on both games! My username is Awkotaco in Tera. ^-^ Also, remade my BnS character on the server Mushin.



Ah kyukon lol 8'D I was finally able to buddy up with her from starting my brawler haha finally! :'D Will add you on Tera and huhu will get on the same server on BnS just for the heck of it : ) Ahhhhh though the download time xD still at 37% ;v;

Edit-Switched my Server to old man cho cause Kyu is there xD so if anyone is on there I am still Hiyoi and Maoka and luckily the queue is not as bad now :3


----------



## himeki

aaaaah im gonna download BnS ! what server are you guys on?


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> aaaaah im gonna download BnS ! what server are you guys on?



I'm on Mushin! Currently the most populated NA server so queue times are bit ridiculous in the peak hours but that should resolve soon. I'm not sure if they've unlocked it again but if so, feel free to join. :3 I'm pretty sure that if Soy/Squid plays, she'll probably join the same server (hopefully) ;w;. I'll have to ask her though!

Edit: Mushin is unlocked! ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah kyukon lol 8'D I was finally able to buddy up with her from starting my brawler haha finally! :'D Will add you on Tera and huhu will get on the same server on BnS just for the heck of it : ) Ahhhhh though the download time xD still at 37% ;v;
> 
> Edit-Switched my Server to old man cho cause Kyu is there xD so if anyone is on there I am still Hiyoi and Maoka and luckily the queue is not as bad now :3



Ahh i don't think i know them. xD Well, have fun! <3


----------



## himeki

bunlily said:


> I'm on Mushin! Currently the most populated NA server so queue times are bit ridiculous in the peak hours but that should resolve soon. I'm not sure if they've unlocked it again but if so, feel free to join. :3 I'm pretty sure that if Soy/Squid plays, she'll probably join the same server (hopefully) ;w;. I'll have to ask her though!
> 
> Edit: Mushin is unlocked! ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh i don't think i know them. xD Well, have fun! <3



ohhhh i went to old man cho


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> ohhhh i went to old man cho



You can always make a second char on Mushin if you want to play with us.


----------



## Albuns

Well, guess I can forget about BnS. Downloading is impossible.


----------



## himeki

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, guess I can forget about BnS. Downloading is impossible.



It took me about half an hour to download and install, and I'm on an eight year old computer, so I don't see how it'll be an issue for you?


----------



## Albuns

MayorEvvie said:


> It took me about half an hour to download and install, and I'm on an eight year old computer, so I don't see how it'll be an issue for you?



I started it yesterday at 3pm. It crashed 3 times for me. When I checked this morning, it only had 600mb installed.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

bunlily said:


> I'm on Mushin! Currently the most populated NA server so queue times are bit ridiculous in the peak hours but that should resolve soon. I'm not sure if they've unlocked it again but if so, feel free to join. :3 I'm pretty sure that if Soy/Squid plays, she'll probably join the same server (hopefully) ;w;. I'll have to ask her though!
> 
> Edit: Mushin is unlocked! ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh i don't think i know them. xD Well, have fun! <3



Gomen lol ;v; but thank you already level 8 :v) Hella fun game too loving these extra faction quests : )


----------



## Bunlily

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Gomen lol ;v; but thank you already level 8 :v) Hella fun game too loving these extra faction quests : )



I actually haven't played in the launch yet but i did play it a bit in beta! Have you been dabbing into the pvp side in BnS? If so, how is it? Going to wait until the hype dies down some and work on gearing my second main in Tera. xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

bunlily said:


> I actually haven't played in the launch yet but i did play it a bit in beta! Have you been dabbing into the pvp side in BnS? If so, how is it? Going to wait until the hype dies down some and work on gearing my second main in Tera. xD



Aaaaaa I joined a faction haha haven't dabbled in pvp yet rip haha, but I hope to get a good understanding of it :') I shall have to let you know when I start pvp since I tend to veer at pve xD But yeah after my 7 day premium runs out and if I need to queue hella again gonna go back to Tera until it dies as well ;v; Still need my final buddy up gift on Brawler anyhow lol


----------



## Bunlily

I'm the same way, i prefer pve but i tried a little bit of pvp in bns during beta and it was actually fun. xD Tera pvp however, i don't think i'll ever venture beyond CS haha. There's 7 day premium? How much does that cost!!!  Also, what class/race are you playing in bns?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cinmoobun said:


> I'm the same way, i prefer pve but i tried a little bit of pvp in bns during beta and it was actually fun. xD Tera pvp however, i don't think i'll ever venture beyond CS haha. There's 7 day premium? How much does that cost!!!  Also, what class/race are you playing in bns?



Nice I only did one Tera pvp and well everyone was cussing each other out LMAO xD I don't like that :3 Plus I got stuck in a vehicle and went crud....LOL 8'D
Ah 7 day and some extra goodies is only 5 dollars for the student pack I recommend it if you want to play now with some extra little rewards and some awesome shades 8) I have a female Blade Master Hiyoi and she has my student pack hehe, I also have a Force Master Maoka but will see if I want her or change classes haha :')

Oh and-

Hiyoi-



Spoiler












So I actually switched to assassin but my hot keys kept taking me off screen LOL so I am gonna go for summoner :'D In this case I can dress up a pretty Jin Blade Master and a Cute Summoner xD


----------



## Squidward

I tried some BnS during the beta but I can't help it, I simply hate the game! Nothing about it is appealing to me at all. :<


----------



## Bunlily

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nice I only did one Tera pvp and well everyone was cussing each other out LMAO xD I don't like that :3 Plus I got stuck in a vehicle and went crud....LOL 8'D
> Ah 7 day and some extra goodies is only 5 dollars for the student pack I recommend it if you want to play now with some extra little rewards and some awesome shades 8) I have a female Blade Master Hiyoi and she has my student pack hehe, I also have a Force Master Maoka but will see if I want her or change classes haha :')
> 
> Oh and-
> 
> Hiyoi-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I actually switched to assassin but my hot keys kept taking me off screen LOL so I am gonna go for summoner :'D In this case I can dress up a pretty Jin Blade Master and a Cute Summoner xD



Summoner!!!! That's the class i went with and plan to main. xD I'll edit or post a picture of her once i actually go into game. ;P I also am planning to make a force master which if so, i'll place her on your server and we can level together if you'd like? Ahh, yeah pvpers in Tera tend to go a lot overboard and are super rude/salty during pvp. I only do CS every once in a blue moon when a friend asks or something. It kind of gives me anxiety tbh. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> I tried some BnS during the beta but I can't help it, I simply hate the game! Nothing about it is appealing to me at all. :<



Oh noes ;w; Well at least i have you in Tera!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cinmoobun said:


> Summoner!!!! That's the class i went with and plan to main. xD I'll edit or post a picture of her once i actually go into game. ;P I also am planning to make a force master which if so, i'll place her on your server and we can level together if you'd like? Ahh, yeah pvpers in Tera tend to go a lot overboard and are super rude/salty during pvp. I only do CS every once in a blue moon when a friend asks or something. It kind of gives me anxiety tbh. ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes ;w; Well at least i have you in Tera!



Gaaaaa I need to keep my summoner at level 9 then xD I already started leveling her, I shall leave her so we can play together later :'D But here she is-

Tomite-



Spoiler











But yep nice haha I love this game and keep trying to get back to Tera but can't LOL : P If it makes any difference I joined Crimson order with her since my Hiyoi was already Cerulean (I hate Cerulean they're immature people xD)


----------



## Bunlily

I was planning to join crimson already so no worries! I'll hop on and try to create my character tonight so we can level together. What times do you usually play around? And please bare with me as i'm still a noobie. xD I might ask you the silliest of questions.  

I've honestly started to become bored of Tera as of late. All of my friends have ditched it for blade and soul or just don't play anymore (/cry) so i'm thinking of possibly doing the same until the next major patch comes along. I normally just log in, do my gathering and tar dailies, run a few dungeons and hop off. ;w;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cinmoobun said:


> I was planning to join crimson already so no worries! I'll hop on and try to create my character tonight so we can level together. What times do you usually play around? And please bare with me as i'm still a noobie. xD I might ask you the silliest of questions.
> 
> I've honestly started to become bored of Tera as of late. All of my friends have ditched it for blade and soul or just don't play anymore (/cry) so i'm thinking of possibly doing the same until the next major patch comes along. I normally just log in, do my gathering and tar dailies, run a few dungeons and hop off. ;w;



I will most likely be on all day/night LOL so probably until 3-4 am xD? I get that feeling too, but I am still leveling my Brawler for the level 60 buddy up rewards :')

But yeah feel free to message me in game or something I will most likely be on then : ) Or even post here^^ I shall have to ask what name you use so I can add you! But definitely looking forward to leveling together, my summoner is bad*** xD


----------



## Squidward

Just a lil update, I'm lvl 20 on my priest that I don't really play much.

- - - Post Merge - - -

22 now lol


----------



## Bunlily

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I will most likely be on all day/night LOL so probably until 3-4 am xD? I get that feeling too, but I am still leveling my Brawler for the level 60 buddy up rewards :')
> 
> But yeah feel free to message me in game or something I will most likely be on then : ) Or even post here^^ I shall have to ask what name you use so I can add you! But definitely looking forward to leveling together, my summoner is bad*** xD



I'm online now! But playing with the boyfriend atm on my summoner since it's the only time he's able to. xD I'll be free tomorrow if you're able to play? I'm snowed in so. ;w; Feel free to add me though, i'll message you my username and i believe chat is cross server if i'm not mistaken? If not, then my bad. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Just a lil update, I'm lvl 20 on my priest that I don't really play much.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 22 now lol



Grats! <3


----------



## bug2buga

guys if you wanna add me I play on Highwatch my name is Sevinny


----------



## himeki

where has this thread gone rip


----------



## Bunlily

I've been salty with Tera ever since I had to dish out 100k for my pink wings. ;v;


----------



## himeki

Cinmoobun said:


> I've been salty with Tera ever since I had to dish out 100k for my pink wings. ;v;



they're 250k now


----------



## Squidward

I don't have much time for games like MMO's right now so I only play skyrim when I catch some free time. ; v ;


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> they're 250k now



I'm still super salty lol 100k is too much for an accessory but i was desperate. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> I don't have much time for games like MMO's right now so I only play skyrim when I catch some free time. ; v ;



Once you're free, i hope we can play some Tera/BNS! ^-^


----------



## Squidward

Cinmoobun said:


> I'm still super salty lol 100k is too much for an accessory but i was desperate. ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Once you're free, i hope we can play some Tera/BNS! ^-^



I'll be able to play tomorrow!


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I'll be able to play tomorrow!



im rich now on tera MUHAHAH


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> im rich now on tera MUHAHAH



Omg what did you do


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> Omg what did you do



they had a sale on the wing boxes
all of them failed, but the stuff has a worth of 12k uish
so im using 5k to buy artsu from kyukon and the remaining 7 is mine HUEHUEHUEHUEHUE

- - - Post Merge - - -

I MISCALCULATED
I HAVE 9K TO SPEND AFTER PAYING KYU





AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> they had a sale on the wing boxes
> all of them failed, but the stuff has a worth of 12k uish
> so im using 5k to buy artsu from kyukon and the remaining 7 is mine HUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I MISCALCULATED
> I HAVE 9K TO SPEND AFTER PAYING KYU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



What u spending it on ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> What u spending it on ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



well, i bought a white rose eyepatch for 1.5k, and 5k is going to kyukon so that leaves me...MUNS


----------



## Squidward

MayorEvvie said:


> well, i bought a white rose eyepatch for 1.5k, and 5k is going to kyukon so that leaves me...MUNS



Ah I hope to see it!


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> they're 250k now



I checked the broker and all i seen were ones that were anywhere from 100-190k?


----------



## himeki

Cinmoobun said:


> I checked the broker and all i seen were ones that were anywhere from 100-190k?



oh, might be different servers


----------



## Bunlily

MayorEvvie said:


> oh, might be different servers



What server are you on? I thought you were on Tempest Reach?


----------



## Squidward

My new BuddyUp!
My character: Soymilk
Soymilk's Server: Tempest Reach
BuddyUp Code: Soymilk#3284


----------



## R i n i

*TERA: Who wants to play?*

Okay so I literally came back to this game today, and its always kinda boring when you play games on your own not knowing what to do anymore.
So, who plays TERA here and would be cool with playing it with me? I'm wanting to make a new character, so if anyones up for levelling one with me or something that'd be cool!

NA SERVER​


----------



## Bunlily

Has anyone received anything good from the vday event?


----------



## Bunlily

oops wrong thread. >.<


----------



## Bunlily

R i n i said:


> Okay so I literally came back to this game today, and its always kinda boring when you play games on your own not knowing what to do anymore.
> So, who plays TERA here and would be cool with playing it with me? I'm wanting to make a new character, so if anyones up for levelling one with me or something that'd be cool!
> 
> NA SERVER​



Okay so your thread was moved/merged so my reply looked like it was random lol. I was wondering what class you plan on playing?


----------



## himeki

Cinmoobun said:


> Okay so your thread was moved/merged so my reply looked like it was random lol. I was wondering what class you plan on playing?



yeah sorry, i asked for it to be merged since it was a duplicate ^^


----------



## R i n i

Cinmoobun said:


> Okay so your thread was moved/merged so my reply looked like it was random lol. I was wondering what class you plan on playing?



I'm playing sorcerer atm, finding it pretty fun ^^ I'm thinking about alting a mystic too, not sure if I should do mystic or priest though


----------



## Bunlily

R i n i said:


> I'm playing sorcerer atm, finding it pretty fun ^^ I'm thinking about alting a mystic too, not sure if I should do mystic or priest though



What server do you play on? Squid and I have mains on TR but we just created chars on CH to level together as well. I also have a few lowbie chars on TR that need leveling.


----------



## R i n i

Cinmoobun said:


> What server do you play on? Squid and I have mains on TR but we just created chars on CH to level together as well. I also have a few lowbie chars on TR that need leveling.



Ah I'm on MT :c


----------



## Bunlily

R i n i said:


> Ah I'm on MT :c



Oh ok, pvp isn't my thing. xD


----------



## RainbowCherry

I only played this for a brief while, but the ability to roll is definitely my favourite thing. MMORPGs with dodge-functions? Count me in.


----------



## Squidward

RainbowCherry said:


> I only played this for a brief while, but the ability to roll is definitely my favourite thing. MMORPGs with dodge-functions? Count me in.



I like that as well! My favourite is the Mystic teleport-dodge thingie.


----------



## Squidward

I want to play TERA with you! Download the game at http://TERA.enmasse.com/download.

 When you start the game and enter my BuddyUp Code, both of us receive special benefits!

My character: Soymilk
Soymilk's Server: Tempest Reach
BuddyUp Code: Soymilk#3284


----------



## Bunlily

Anyone coming back for the new Ninja class that's releasing next Tuesday?


----------



## Albuns

Nah, it's another race restricted class. That saddens me. :C


----------



## himeki

tbh i would but im in fates hell atm its probably not gonna happen


----------



## RainbowCherry

Alby-Kun said:


> Nah, it's another race restricted class. That saddens me. :C



Little girl bloody ninjas. Novel. I agree though, race-restricted stuff is dumb. There was a game that had GENDER restricted armour... it was good, but still... ugh.


----------



## Albuns

Ya, and I'm in Bravely Second hell. Sorry. </3


----------



## Bunlily

Alby-Kun said:


> Nah, it's another race restricted class. That saddens me. :C



Oh, I would feel sad but all I play are Elins so I can't complain. ;~;


----------



## Albuns

Cinmoobun said:


> Oh, I would feel sad but all I play are Elins so I can't complain. ;~;



Well, at least you'll have some more fun then, eh?


----------



## RainbowCherry

If anyone wants to add me on Ascension Hills, my new ninja's (They're great!) character's name is Brimstoner.


----------



## Bunlily

^^ I have a char on AV but it's a lowbie. ;v; Not sure you'd want me to add you still?

Got my Ninja to 65 and it took a little over 14 hours! Was a struggle staying up so late but no regrets. xD Having a ton of fun with the class and thinking of maining it maybe.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Cinmoobun said:


> ^^ I have a char on AV but it's a lowbie. ;v; Not sure you'd want me to add you still?
> 
> Got my Ninja to 65 and it took a little over 14 hours! Was a struggle staying up so late but no regrets. xD Having a ton of fun with the class and thinking of maining it maybe.
> 
> View attachment 172741



I just made this character too, she's only a level 27 ninja.  How'd you level up so quick? Took me about half a day to get that 27.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i should play this game again


----------



## RainbowCherry

twentyonepilots said:


> i should play this game again



it's luring you in


----------



## Bunlily

RainbowCherry said:


> I just made this character too, she's only a level 27 ninja.  How'd you level up so quick? Took me about half a day to get that 27.



I had a group of friends and we quested to 20 and then literally spammed dungeons all the way to 60. By then it was late so most of my group had to leave; ended up duo-ing the 60-65 quest line with my friend and ran Catacombs to get my last bit of xp. That's pretty much it! 

I'll add you on AV though once i get online. <3 Do you by any chance have a char on Tempest Reach?


----------



## RainbowCherry

Cinmoobun said:


> I had a group of friends and we quested to 20 and then literally spammed dungeons all the way to 60. By then it was late so most of my group had to leave; ended up duo-ing the 60-65 quest line with my friend and ran Catacombs to get my last bit of xp. That's pretty much it!
> 
> I'll add you on AV though once i get online. <3 Do you by any chance have a char on Tempest Reach?



Unfortunately no, I've only ever played on Ascension Hills.  Thank you! Any dungeon in particular? I _really_ want that butterfly knife skinsanity, I need to grind like mad.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

AHHHHHHHHHH your character is so cute! my friend just told me about it last night, downloading it now...


----------



## kyukon

I haven't played TERA in so long, but I came back for ninja and it's so fun ; y;
It's exactly what I wanted -- a reaper with more dodge <3
I'm still leveling her (level 58 now) but I'd appreciate it if I could play with others in end-game because most of my friends don't play anymore ;;

I'm Veralilac on TR ; o;


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

WHO WANTS TO PLAY WITH MEH I IZ BORED! LETS ROCK AND ROLL


----------



## Bunlily

kyukon said:


> I haven't played TERA in so long, but I came back for ninja and it's so fun ; y;
> It's exactly what I wanted -- a reaper with more dodge <3
> I'm still leveling her (level 58 now) but I'd appreciate it if I could play with others in end-game because most of my friends don't play anymore ;;
> 
> I'm Veralilac on TR ; o;



Feel free to add me on my ninja or priest! I'm on my ninja more now-a-days though. 
Ninja: Rainbow
Priest: Awkotaco

- - - Post Merge - - -



Link_The_Heroine said:


> WHO WANTS TO PLAY WITH MEH I IZ BORED! LETS ROCK AND ROLL



What server do you play on?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Cinmoobun said:


> What server do you play on?




Tempest i believe....


----------



## Bunlily

Link_The_Heroine said:


> Tempest i believe....



Feel free to add me, i listed my char's names above.


----------



## Llust

anyone still playing tera? im installing it again, and its been years since i last played. it would be boring to play alone, so i was hoping i could find someone to lvl with


----------



## RainbowCherry

Llust said:


> anyone still playing tera? im installing it again, and its been years since i last played. it would be boring to play alone, so i was hoping i could find someone to lvl with



I'll make a new character if you want! Any particular server? 




Nobody's on Ascension Hill, so RIP getting my butterfly set in the short time left. ;(


----------



## Bunlily

Going to leave my buddy up code here for anyone who wants to use it on the Tempest Reach server. :3
BuddyUp Code: Rainbow#0036


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

This ****ing needs bumped...

My Popo!


----------



## Albuns

Link_The_Heroine said:


> This ****ing needs bumped...
> 
> My Popo!



Ooh~ yours look nicer than mine ever did. xD Is he an archer?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Alby-Kun said:


> Ooh~ yours look nicer than mine ever did. xD Is he an archer?



yes he is a archer.... I also have a warrior who is currently a WIP... her name is Undertail... feel free to add her


----------



## Albuns

Link_The_Heroine said:


> yes he is a archer.... I also have a warrior who is currently a WIP... her name is Undertail... feel free to add her



Sorry, I stopped playing a while back


----------



## Cudon

Does anyone on TBT even play Tera anymore? Most people seem to drop Tera pretty quickly. Might post my own popo here sometime tho.


----------



## Bunlily

Dinomates said:


> Does anyone on TBT even play Tera anymore? Most people seem to drop Tera pretty quickly. Might post my own popo here sometime tho.



I still play! Probably won't stop playing until it shuts down! That game is just insanely addicting to me.. especially when you have a nice group of friends to play with. Post your popo! I'd love to see. ;D


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Dinomates said:


> Does anyone on TBT even play Tera anymore? Most people seem to drop Tera pretty quickly. Might post my own popo here sometime tho.



i play it.... just started it this year... TERA is love TERA is life

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cinmoobun said:


> *Probably won't stop playing until it shuts down!*



Dear god please don't talk about TERA shutting down ;-; I will bawl like a baby when it does


----------



## Cudon

I decided to log on Tera for some nostalgia and snapped pics of my popos, sorry for the low quality. Had my graphics really low to avoid lag when healing iirc and was too lazy to change them. I haven't played in about a year and I gotta say, I really miss my popo and healing in Tera was fun as hell.


Spoiler


----------



## Bunlily

Dinomates said:


> I decided to log on Tera for some nostalgia and snapped pics of my popos, sorry for the low quality. Had my graphics really low to avoid lag when healing iirc and was too lazy to change them. I haven't played in about a year and I gotta say, I really miss my popo and healing in Tera was fun as hell.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



He's so baddass/cute and that's one of my favorite staves. I love healing in Tera! Especially trap runs. ;P But it seems this patch has rendered priest almost useless as mystics are more wanted. ; ^ ; I've temporarily abandoned my priest and opted to dps this patch. >.<;


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

BUMPITY BUMP TERA IS LIFE


----------



## radical6

Might pick up Tera again, GW2 has me interested though atm but I miss playing as a little idol girl.


----------



## Albuns

Think I'ma give TERA another go. I'll be playing on Tempest Reach if anyone wants to join me


----------



## Thready

ohhh the memories ^^

i used to play as well, and i'm really tempted to play again, but my PC runs on coal.
i used to main a lvl 60 berserker and was a pretty damn good one at that..
well except in pvp
because apparently we can't bring an axe in a magic/bow/scythe/lance/sword fight.
seriously, i'd love it more had the classes were more balanced out.
and also the daily/weekend grind was _so_ not worth it. Too much work for too little rewards.
I had an entertaining guild, but the community in general is meh to awful.
I left shortly after the reapers came out, so i hope they've fixed those.


----------



## Albuns

Thready said:


> ohhh the memories ^^
> 
> i used to play as well, and i'm really tempted to play again, but my PC runs on coal.
> i used to main a lvl 60 berserker and was a pretty damn good one at that..
> well except in pvp
> because apparently we can't bring an axe in a magic/bow/scythe/lance/sword fight.
> seriously, i'd love it more had the classes were more balanced out.
> and also the daily/weekend grind was _so_ not worth it. Too much work for too little rewards.
> I had an entertaining guild, but the community in general is meh to awful.
> I left shortly after the reapers came out, so i hope they've fixed those.



PvP is basically a train wreck now that ninjas can desecrate just about any class that can't keep up with it's speed.


----------



## Squidward

Alby-Kun said:


> PvP is basically a train wreck now that ninjas can desecrate just about any class that can't keep up with it's speed.



When did they come out? I've missed so much ehh


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> When did they come out? I've missed so much ehh



They came May 17th.


----------



## Squidward

Cinmoobun said:


> They came May 17th.



Tbh I don't like them very much.. They remind me of warrior too much (I love warrior tho) but like 10 times stronger + they have a skill that makes them invincible lmao
just my opinion


----------



## Squidward

Lol I only have like 6k left I spent all my cash on skins but I think it was so worth it


----------



## Squidward

The only thing I'll achieve in life


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Squidward said:


> View attachment 183014
> The only thing I'll achieve in life



LOOOL


----------



## Bunlily

Squidward said:


> View attachment 183014
> The only thing I'll achieve in life



Did you end up taking the picture of us yesterday?


----------



## Squidward

Cinmoobun said:


> Did you end up taking the picture of us yesterday?



Yes! ♥
The last one is really awful, sorry lol, it's because I took it in a rush!


Spoiler


----------



## Bunlily

Omg we look suuuuuuuper cute.. and then there's Bob. LOL.


----------



## bigger34

Thinking about picking this game up again. I still need to finish gearing my main and leveling my ninja. x_x


----------



## Squidward

bigger34 said:


> Thinking about picking this game up again. I still need to finish gearing my main and leveling my ninja. x_x



What server and lvl are you? In any case you should do it haha, you can always quit if you hate it.


----------



## Tracer

I've been playing TERA on and off for a long time.. I started playing it again today, made a new character and reached level 22 or 23 so far. I chose Ninja & I kinda like it rip


----------



## Squidward

Voiku said:


> I've been playing TERA on and off for a long time.. I started playing it again today, made a new character and reached level 22 or 23 so far. I chose Ninja & I kinda like it rip



Which server are you on?


----------



## Tracer

Squidward said:


> Which server are you on?



Tempest! I'm probably gonna make a new char on the same server

-Edit- I made another char lol, name is Voiku- same as here. Tempest.  Lv 25/26? rn I think


----------



## bigger34

Squidward said:


> What server and lvl are you? In any case you should do it haha, you can always quit if you hate it.



Tempest reach and somewhere in the 20s I think. ^^


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

i have this game... pretty dang good..


----------



## Bunlily

Voiku said:


> I've been playing TERA on and off for a long time.. I started playing it again today, made a new character and reached level 22 or 23 so far. I chose Ninja & I kinda like it rip



Oh it's you! Thank you for using my code. <3 If you need any help or anything, just shoot me a whisper on there.


----------



## Squidward

It's so nice that most people from TBT are on Tempest Reach. Feel free to add me on Soymilk!


----------



## Squidward

When you start the game and enter my BuddyUp Code, both of us receive special benefits!

My character: Soymilk
Soymilk's Server: Tempest Reach
BuddyUp Code: Soymilk#3284

Download TERA from: http://TERA.enmasse.com/download

- - - Post Merge - - -

When you start the game and enter my BuddyUp Code, both of us receive special benefits!

My character: Soymilk
Soymilk's Server: Tempest Reach
BuddyUp Code: Soymilk#3284

Download TERA from: http://TERA.enmasse.com/download


----------



## Tracer

When you start the game and enter my BuddyUp Code, both of us receive special benefits!

*My character:* Voiku
*Voiku's Server:* Tempest Reach
*BuddyUp Code:* Voiku#1847

Download TERA from: http://TERA.enmasse.com/download

lol, wasn't expecting all that text.. but yeah! Level 41 Ninja atm. Feel free to whisper/add me on there.


----------



## Squidward

Voiku said:


> When you start the game and enter my BuddyUp Code, both of us receive special benefits!
> 
> *My character:* Voiku
> *Voiku's Server:* Tempest Reach
> *BuddyUp Code:* Voiku#1847
> 
> Download TERA from: http://TERA.enmasse.com/download
> 
> lol, wasn't expecting all that text.. but yeah! Level 41 Ninja atm. Feel free to whisper/add me on there.



You're fast at leveling! I really couldn't make it these days, I have my driving lessons in the evening. :c


----------



## Tracer

Squidward said:


> You're fast at leveling! I really couldn't make it these days, I have my driving lessons in the evening. :c



Lolol, I love running around and doing all the quests.. so that's probably why. It's been hard to find a group on there though, so it gets kinda lonely. rip GL with the driving lessons!


----------



## Squidward

Voiku said:


> Lolol, I love running around and doing all the quests.. so that's probably why. It's been hard to find a group on there though, so it gets kinda lonely. rip GL with the driving lessons!



Thank you!
You should queue up for dungeons, you'll either find a group in 1 minute or in half an hour. :/


----------



## Tracer

Squidward said:


> Thank you!
> You should queue up for dungeons, you'll either find a group in 1 minute or in half an hour. :/



Yeah, well I just joined a guild. It's a fresh one so there's about 12 members & more keep rolling in, but it's pretty neat lol. I ran a dungeon with a few of them & I had no idea what was going on. Gonna have to get used to dungeons rip


----------



## Squidward

Voiku said:


> Yeah, well I just joined a guild. It's a fresh one so there's about 12 members & more keep rolling in, but it's pretty neat lol. I ran a dungeon with a few of them & I had no idea what was going on. Gonna have to get used to dungeons rip



Actually, you don't have to do runs just with your guild. You can queue up for things and it will automatically match you with other team members from other servers and you can enter a dungeon immediately. I have a priest that's lvl 50 so when you get around my level I can show you if you don't get it by then!


----------



## Tracer

Squidward said:


> Actually, you don't have to do runs just with your guild. You can queue up for things and it will automatically match you with other team members from other servers and you can enter a dungeon immediately. I have a priest that's lvl 50 so when you get around my level I can show you if you don't get it by then!



Ah, yeah I know! However, I've never tried it. Sorry if I confused you? Lol, thanks though!


----------



## Squidward

Voiku said:


> Ah, yeah I know! However, I've never tried it. Sorry if I confused you? Lol, thanks though!



Ahh sorry, just giving you tips I wish I knew when I started.


----------



## Tracer

Squidward said:


> Ahh sorry, just giving you tips I wish I knew when I started.



Naw it's okay lol. I appreciate your help! 

Lv52 or so? so far. Loving this game, I wish I didn't take a long break from it before. I've been playing all day every day since I started again- rip priorities.


----------



## Squidward

Voiku said:


> Naw it's okay lol. I appreciate your help!
> 
> Lv52 or so? so far. Loving this game, I wish I didn't take a long break from it before. I've been playing all day every day since I started again- rip priorities.



It was exactly the same for me. I tried this game before but it didn't sit well with me, however the second time I've tried it it was so much more fun. Also, it's 10x better if you have someone to play with.


----------

